# Please help us



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all, I can't really think straight at the moment but let me share our story.

Out little Tigger is not much over a year old. We was conned into thinking she was a Bengal when we purchased her, as she grew we could see she wasn't but we really didn't care as we love her so much.

Tigger had a boyfriend (we called him Charles) he looked very similar in patten and they used to play for weeks and weeks. We actually made some space in the garage for Charles as we think he might of been homeless, a stunning cat though.

The inevitable happened (please don't hate us) we didn't get around to getting Tigger neutered (we are human and made the mistake) - fast forward to 2 weeks ago and Tigger delivered 4 healthy donkeys (we call them our little donkeys) we will be keeping 2 and the other 2 will go to very close family members who had no previous intention of homing a kitten so this has worked out all OK.

Despite Tigger being young herself she is doing an amazing job with her little donkeys. They are growing rapidly and getting really big and strong.

Each morning we let Tigger out for about 30 minutes at around 5am(mommy needs a break) Today she wasn't back on time. And hour passed as we were very concerned.

Around 2 hours later we looked outside and she was in the bush on our Garden. She could not walk. She has been hit by a car. We are distraught and in shock, our world is upside down (she really is our baby) we put her with her kittens and she continued to feed them etc while we waited for the vets to open.

VETS: after a look and an xray (we had to leave Tigger with them) we get the phone call. Her leg is broken and the other Hip is dislocated. All in with xrays etc we are looking at around a £1000. Or the OTHER option... We had to think about it. We feel like this isn't happening, how can this be possible.. she goes out every morning. Why not, she had 4 little donkeys. WHY WHY WHY. After more speaking to the Vet they were politely suggesting her time was up. We went to the vet to see her with the possible intention of having her put to sleep because of how the vet explained it etc. Upon seeing her, we decided that he time isn't up.. she somehow dragged herself home to us in this state, she WILL survive. So we allowed them to "do the work" - this is where I need to know what you guys think?

Her broken leg has been casted. The other leg has been put back in from the dislocation. All going well she will be home in the morning.

What are her chances of coming through this? can she still have a good life? should we keep her caged for 6 weeks (vets advice) or allow her in the larger box with her little donkeys?

Please help, please be nice. We are so unbelievably heart broken. I feel like my heart was ripped in half. And watching the little donkeys cry and look for mommy is killing me.. we are bottle feeding them for now, seems to be working.

Some pictures of our baby and her donkeys

Tiggers first day with us









She sleeps in some funny positions..









Mommy always brushes her each day









She enjoys the attention..









Most nights she sleeps on mommy's neck, massaging it









The little donkeys arrive









First eyes opening.. peekaboo!









BOO! Me growing fast!!!


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

That is very sad, I feel heartbroken for you  :crying:

I am sure she has a chance if the vet has said she could. I would keep her in the cage but put the kittens back in with her, its not easy to raise 2-weeks old kittens just by bottle feeding, its hard for them to survive so young, they need mum 

In 6 weeks time they will be 8 weeks and more active then she can leave the cage if she is well enough.

5am is early to let her go out, its still not proper daylight out there and cats can get in danger. As her kittens are so young it wouldve been better not to let her out, but at least she has survived this far. Get her into the cage with her kittens and see how it goes.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Xanthia said:


> That is very sad, I feel heartbroken for you  :crying:
> 
> I am sure she has a chance if the vet has said she could. I would keep her in the cage but put the kittens back in with her, its not easy to raise 2-weeks old kittens just by bottle feeding, its hard for them to survive so young, they need mum
> 
> ...


Yeah, to be fair it's normally getting light when she goes out so might be closer to 6am. That said, there is hardly ANY cars around here at these times, I am so confused how this happened and my mind is working in over drive thinking this was a deliberate attack or something.

Yeah the kittens need mommy, tomorrow they can reunite all going well. I will check the exact date but it is around 2 to 2.5 weeks. They are already VERY strong and pretty big, feeding alot and sleeping all the time. We placed a warm (not hot) fury hot water bottle in with them.. they are searching it for a nipple and thought it was mommy for a minute, made me cry like a little girl. I hope to god it all works out. We are well and truly 100% shattered.

Regarding not letting her out, I know what you mean. But she is spending nearly every minute of the day with them, she cries to go out and we feel mean taking this away from her. She would go out for 30 mins and be back for food and then back with the donkeys all day :-Z


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

One of the little donkeys


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this, little suprised the vet spayed within two weeks of her having kittens and she shouldn't have been going out if she had just been spayed as it take 10 - 14 days to heal, I hope she pulls through and if the vets tell you she needs cage rest then you must listen to them and keep her confined.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Yeah, to be fair it's normally getting light when she goes out so might be closer to 6am. That said, there is hardly ANY cars around here at these times, I am so confused how this happened and my mind is working in over drive thinking this was a deliberate attack or something.


Hardly any cars around means that cars are more likely to be lackadaisical and speed/not pay proper attention. THat coupled with the low light is a recipe for disaster.



> Yeah the kittens need mommy, tomorrow they can reunite all going well. I will check the exact date but it is around 2 to 2.5 weeks. They are already VERY strong and pretty big, feeding alot and sleeping all the time. We placed a warm (not hot) fury hot water bottle in with them.. they are searching it for a nipple and thought it was mommy for a minute, made me cry like a little girl. I hope to god it all works out. We are well and truly 100% shattered.


That tugged at my heart strings 



> Regarding not letting her out, I know what you mean. But she is spending nearly every minute of the day with them, she cries to go out and we feel mean taking this away from her. She would go out for 30 mins and be back for food and then back with the donkeys all day :-Z


Well, I would keep her inside for quite a while yet to be honest, particularly after the incident.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I'm sorry you are going through this, little suprised the vet spayed within two weeks of her having kittens and she shouldn't have been going out if she had just been spayed as it take 10 - 14 days to heal, I hope she pulls through and if the vets tell you she needs cage rest then you must listen to them and keep her confined.


Sorry I have made a mistake here, our other car was neutered last week and Tigger was booked in. My mistake I will edit that part, not thinking straight. Sorry


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know we made the mistake of not having her neutered. It has all worked out in the sense we will keep 2 and have the other 2 sorted for great homes when the time comes.

Also we obviously now regret letting her out, she has gone out every morning for months. It's kind of her little thing.. 30 mins exercise then back for breakfast. We did debate holding her in as she has the kittens, but when she cries at the door we felt too mean, we had no idea this would happen. Never happened before and never even heard of it happening to anybody else  but yeah, I blame myself, I hate myself. IF I decided to keep her in this morning, this would not have happened.

I'm not perfect, but our Tigger has been given so much love we treat her like our little baby


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Sorry I have made a mistake here, our other car was neutered last week and Tigger was booked in. My mistake I will edit that part, not thinking straight. Sorry


You should mention this to the vet because there is a possibility that she could have come back into season and been out looking for mate and they can come back into heat 2 - 3 weeks after having kittens so I would get her spayed asap as you should give her the best chance to allow her body to heal itself, maybe see if she can stay in and get the op in the next few days.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I know we made the mistake of not having her neutered. It has all worked out in the sense we will keep 2 and have the other 2 sorted for great homes when the time comes.
> 
> Also we obviously now regret letting her out, she has gone out every morning for months. It's kind of her little thing.. 30 mins exercise then back for breakfast. We did debate holding her in as she has the kittens, but when she cries at the door we felt too mean, we had no idea this would happen. Never happened before and never even heard of it happening to anybody else  but yeah, I blame myself, I hate myself. IF I decided to keep her in this morning, this would not have happened.
> 
> I'm not perfect, but our Tigger has been given so much love we treat her like our little baby


Don't blame yourself, you had no idea that it would lead to such a horrible incident. You have given her a wonderful home in which to raise her kittens


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi there, 
I'm sorry to hear about your poor Tigger being hit by a car. From what I know of cats recovering from accidents it sounds as if she will heal well. If there had been damage to her spine or pelvis it might be more difficult but if it is just the broken leg and dislocated leg she should make a full recovery in time. I wouldn't worry about it being a deliberate attack, I think it just sounds like a terrible accident. 
Of course she will still have a good life. It really won't effect her too much once she has had lots of time to recover properly and heal. My dog broke her leg as a young puppy, she still went on to do all the normal things dogs do without any trouble. She is about 10 now and has just last winter started to show signs of pain in the leg when she goes for a walk if there is snow on the ground or it is very very cold, so we now avoid walking in that sort of weather. 

You say she has now been spayed but usually they should not be spayed until the kittens are old enough to be weaned. 

There is a section on here about cat proofing your garden. Would that be an option where you live? It would mean that your cat, and your donkeys when old enough, can go outside without you having to worry about this happening again.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you cat proof your garden?

That way you can let her out (in the future) and know she is safe, along with the two babies you are keeping.

I would ask the vets about letting her be caged with the babies - usually cage rest is so that they get a chance to heal, and dont get any stupid ideas about running, jumping or climbing - or attempting to! I can't see that being caged with babies will harm her, and is obviously better for the babies, but then I'm not a vet!

I hope she recovers well, and you will be posting pics of her all healed up and with her babies soon 

PS: Make sure you get her and the babies neutered as soon as is possible


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

I made a mistake in the listing about the neutering which I now edited. We have 2 cats, the other (Kitty) is a very stay at home cat but we had her done when this happened, we were just waiting for tigger to recover from the birth before her turn.

Cat proofing the garden would be near impossible but something I can look into. Right now I just want her home, and to be sure she will be OK.

The worry is that it is both legs... both back legs with issues. 

Thank you for all the support, it really helps. Right now I will be up all night keeping an eye on the donkeys, they just had a feed and off to snooze on the warm fluffy water bottle... bless them. They seem alot calmer now and not looking for mommy, just eating then sleeping.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

get well soon tigger


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope she makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww im broody now , wish i was there to help


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wishing Tigger a speedy recovery  xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Tigerdonkey, I am truly sorry about your girl's accident, but am sure that with the proper cage rest she will recover fully. Now is not the time to be swayed by her crying to go out, she must be contained.

I have never bottle fed a kitten myself but I don't think they should be fed on their back's like that....they can easily get the milk in theor lungs which can be fatal. they should be sitting up in the same position they would be to drink from mum's nipple


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I am sure she will ake a full recovery and you won't ever know she had such a bad injury.....hope so anyway. good luck.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sorry you are going through a rough time.

Please dont feed a kitten they way you are doing, you can flood its lungs then it will die.

I have in the past dealt with a cats broken leg and you do need to give them cage rest as if they try walking on it the cast becomes loose and wont hold the leg in place to heal properly.

Can you put the kittens back with mum, she can still easily feed them despite all she has recently been through.

When the vet takes the cast off yes your cat will be very weak on her legs but with gentle exercise from you and encouragement to walk slowly on carpet so she can grip she can make a great recovery, it will take time but she can be fine, just tlc.

Another worry i have along with others who have mentioned this, she went out to find a mate, chances are she is pregnant again.

I hope you will stay on the forum and update us so we can see progress of mum and kittens.


----------



## Gizmo85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wishing your Tigger a speedy recovery and hope the donkeys are reunited with their mummy soon


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Get well soon Tigger and good luck to the little donkies. Please update us when you can.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Guys, vet called this morning. Tigger is doing well, she still has slight blood in urine but the vet doesn't seem concerned by this. 

I can pick her up in 30 minutes!!! bring her home to the donkeys

I have to say the vets have been amazing and even lowered the cost quite a bit from the original quote. I am going to get some chocolates for them on the way 

I'll get some pictures soon if I'm not boring everybody :001_wub:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

One of our cats had a broken leg and after treatment, cage rest, etc. made a full recovery. Having the dislocated hip will have made a difference, but as it has been put back in hopefully there will be no long term effects from this. It may well actually encourage her to rest more because another leg is compromised.

Good luck with it all. You are going to be very busy playing wet nurse.

I agree that all the cats need to be neutered ASAP. 

Stay on the forum because there are some very knowledgeable cat people here, who can offer you support and advice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

I think its mean to keep mum alive just so she can feed her kittens. She must be in a hell of a lot of pain for the vet to recomend euthanasia it usually means end game.

Vets are not known for recomending euthanasia and generally look at you with scorn if you sugest it yourself. 

I'm sorry this is so tough and sounds really harsh but I think your letting your heart rule your head on this one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Prowl, if a vet thought the only way was pts they would have gently told this to the owner, they dont keep cats going just to feed kittens, if they didnt think she would have a chance of life then they wouldnt have done the operation.

Cats do recover well from broken legs and i also would have done the same as the op here and gone for the operation.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Prowl said:


> I think its mean to keep mum alive just so she can feed her kittens. She must be in a hell of a lot of pain for the vet to recomend euthanasia it usually means end game.
> 
> Vets are not known for recomending euthanasia and generally look at you with scorn if you sugest it yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry this is so tough and sounds really harsh but I think your letting your heart rule your head on this one.


the doctor wouldn't put you to sleep if you dislocated a hip and broke your leg..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

tiggerdonkey said:


> I made a mistake in the listing about the neutering which I now edited. We have 2 cats, the other (Kitty) is a very stay at home cat but we had her done when this happened, we were just waiting for tigger to recover from the birth before her turn.
> 
> Cat proofing the garden would be near impossible but something I can look into. Right now I just want her home, and to be sure she will be OK.
> 
> ...


Please don't feed kittens lying on their backs. They should be fed lying on their tummies -it is dangerous the way you are doing it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Prowl, if a vet thought the only way was pts they would have gently told this to the owner, they dont keep cats going just to feed kittens, if they didnt think she would have a chance of life then they wouldnt have done the operation.
> 
> Cats do recover well from broken legs and i also would have done the same as the op here and gone for the operation.


Its still an awfull lot of stress for a young mother cat to go through the way I read the post was that it was the owners choice to give the cat an op despite what the vet said because of what the cat had all ready been through they didn't think it was her time yet.

I don't think I read that the vet recomended an op I thought that was the owners idea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

reddd123 said:


> the doctor wouldn't put you to sleep if you dislocated a hip and broke your leg..


I'm aware of that but breakages in animals are not easy things to fix, its also 10 times more stressfull.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Prowl said:


> I'm aware of that but breakages in animals are not easy things to fix, its also 10 times more stressfull.


That is not true, breakages are not particularly difficult to perform on cats, and they generally recover very well.



> Its still an awfull lot of stress for a young mother cat to go through the way I read the post was that it was the owners choice to give the cat an op despite what the vet said because of what the cat had all ready been through they didn't think it was her time yet.
> 
> I don't think I read that the vet recomended an op I thought that was the owners idea.


The vet always has to say that euthanasia is the alternative option, because it is. That does not mean they recommend it.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Prowl your views will change when you get your cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It probably was the owners idea for an operation and yes i agree stressful but in the op boots i would have taken the chance.

I have a rescue girl here who the vet said to pts, i refused yes heart ruled the head and i did wonder if i had done the best thing at the time, she pulled through and is healthy and happy, i guess everybody is different and at least now this cat has a chance, it will be slow progress but can be achieved with alot of care.

OP, you must follow strict vet advise with cage rest, dont think your cat can have time out as you can make the situation worse, you now have to be strong.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Prowl, i do understand where you are coming from, if it was a spinal break then thats entirely different, even if it meant an amputation of the hind leg the cat could still get around and have a happy life.

Different animals cope better with broken legs, if it was a horse then of course its a different situation altogether but its a cat and they do adapt well.

Wait and see the outcome of this, hopefully the cat in 8 weeks will be running around fine with her kittens.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> Please don't feed kittens lying on their backs. They should be fed lying on their tummies -it is dangerous the way you are doing it.


This is VERY important.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello TiggerDonkey - really sorry to read about Tigger's accident. Wishing her a speedy recovery :001_wub: 

Please don't blame yourself, I entirely understand your reluctance to curtail her little forays outside, though, as others have said, you must be strong and confine her once she's home to give everything the best possible chance to heal.

Perhaps once she's better, you could continue to let her outside, but under supervision - maybe develop a routine of enjoying your morning coffee/cup of tea in the fresh air instead of inside... 30 minutes isn't so very long.

Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't mean to sound harsh but I often feel owners are not given enough emotional support by their vets who should know better.

Its a very distressing situation for both cat and owner but sometimes I think in our own emotional distress we are given too much to think about and this effects our decission. I am glad to see the kittens are thriving and mum is doing well.

In my experience vets are more interested in money then careing about your feelings or your pet:<

When my parents took my last cat to the vets for a check up they failed to do a physical and missed a massive lump in her stomach she went down hill and we took to another experienced vet and he gave her a physical and found a large lump in her pancriess :<

She was too unwell for an op and had lost her marbles so we felt at the age of 20 as her quality of life after an op did not look great euthansia was her best option.
The vet did not sujust it mum asked same with our other vets when we wanted to take her back they told us they did not have vets in the practise on weekends o.0???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Prowl, im sorry you have had a sad experience with your cat and vets, age of the cat does play a huge part in recovery.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Yeah, to be fair it's normally getting light when she goes out so might be closer to 6am. That said, there is hardly ANY cars around here at these times, I am so confused how this happened and my mind is working in over drive thinking this was a deliberate attack or something.
> 
> Yeah the kittens need mommy, tomorrow they can reunite all going well. I will check the exact date but it is around 2 to 2.5 weeks. They are already VERY strong and pretty big, feeding alot and sleeping all the time. We placed a warm (not hot) fury hot water bottle in with them.. they are searching it for a nipple and thought it was mommy for a minute, made me cry like a little girl. I hope to god it all works out. We are well and truly 100% shattered.
> 
> Regarding not letting her out, I know what you mean. But she is spending nearly every minute of the day with them, she cries to go out and we feel mean taking this away from her. She would go out for 30 mins and be back for food and then back with the donkeys all day :-Z


The kittens need her, and she needs them. Cats are wonderful loving mothers, and she will be terribly distressed at being separated from her babies. I would think it will actually slow down her healing process.

I would put them back in with her. As they get bigger, they may become a nuisance to her and you can take them out to play separately, but close by, and put them back in to feed and sleep.

Don't let her out of the house until she has the casts off and has a clean bill of health from the vet. And make sure that she and her babies (and Charles, if you consider him your own cat now) are neutered asap.

Lovely little 'donkeys' though - beautiful


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope your cat makes a very speedy recovery, she may have been desperate to go out to mate again. Really hope you saw the advice about feeding the babies on their tummies rather than their backs  everything crossed for your fur family x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

profx said:


> That is not true, breakages are not particularly difficult to perform on cats, and they generally recover very well.
> 
> *
> The vet always has to say that euthanasia is the alternative option, because it is. That does not mean they recommend it.*


True - the owner has to have the option of 'cutting their losses', to put it bluntly.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Prowl, a lot of vets suggest PTS as an option when an animal has sustained injuries that will be very costly to the owners. Not everybody has insurance or thousands of pounds spare. I think in those situations it can be kinder for the vet to offer euthanasia, rather than the owner having to suggest it. 

My dog did very well with her leg. She was at the vets a lot and on a cocktail of medication but she pulled through. She was not too stressed by it even though she has a sensitivity to anesthesia and had to have a lot of cast changes done under just sedation and pain relief.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

My kitten broke his back leg as a baby and is completely fine now - though he didn't have a cast (metal pin) and was on cage rest for ~8 weeks. If they can operate on such a tiny kitten then they can do it more easily on bigger cats I would think 

It's important to make sure she properly rests for the full time as directed by the vet though, to let the leg heal well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tiggerdonkey, can you when you read these posts confirm you have read NOT to feed kittens on their backs please, im sure many of us are worried about this.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*Update and possible last post*

Hi guys, thank you for all the kind words and advice. It means the world.

OK I think I need to clear a few things up.

Firstly, I am not the cat whisperer. I (we) are simply cat owners who love them like family.

Regarding the feeding, this whole thing happened s fast. We was told tigger needed to stay in and we have to buy some powder and feed the kittens. The ONLY way they would feed was how they did in the picture. They would not accept it any other way (we tried and tried and tried , even called the vet but was shut). As soon as we held them like that they suckled away on the bottle naturally. We fed all 4 of them like this numerous times and they are all fine & purring. Now they are more comfortable feeding from something other than mommy, we have managed to feed them the 'correct' way and will continue to do so.

Regarding the "put to sleep" thing. My personal opinion is that the vet is used to people taking this option when they hear of a possible bill of £1500. I asked the vet straight out "what would you do if you was me" and she didn't answer yes or no but said that she had her dog put to sleep 4 weeks ago.

We asked so many questions, we could not get an answer. We had to decide but it did feel like the sleep option was being slightly recommended. I asked what will be the chances of a good life if she has the work done? will she be OK? will she been in pain? will she suffer constantly? I asked so many frigging questions, this was the HARDEST decision of my LIFE.

IF I thought for 1 second that she would be suffering then I would have put her to sleep, but after a drilling the vet said she will probably be OK but they simply can't guarantee her way of life, if she will heal correctly etc.

I will tell you exactly what I was thinking.

"OK.. the vet seems more incline to put her to sleep, is this because it is the right thing to do or is she worried we can't afford it and doesn't want us to feel guilt ridden. She can't exactly say 'well she will be fine if you do it but if you can't afford it kill her'"

I was also thinking Tigger is very young, the best time to heal. Cats are also obviously great at healing. I also thought about the fact she dragged her self home even though she couldn't even walk.

So we decided, lets go for it. Money is tight but the house can wait, we took this money from our house deposit which took along time to save. And so far, so good. All went well at the vets. She is now home, eating ALOT as usual, drinking milk and water, sleeping, nursing, feeding the donkeys.

I have been to the point where putting her to sleep seemed viable, but didn't feel right if that makes sense. The vet confusion, the fact she dragged herself home, it just isn't her time. And RIGHT now I feel we made the right decision, she is purring away. OK she can't walk but she has to rest and we will be keeping her in the box or cage. I work from home so can pretty much constantly be with her. If i feel at any point she is suffering, I will reconsider.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure why that was your possible last post but im glad kittens are feeding and mum is back home safe.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

You have done really well. You obviously know your cat and I think you made the best call, I would have done the exact same as if I had to make a difficult decision like this. 

You shouldn't let this be your last post, you should stick around. I for one will be interested to hear about the kittens growing up and there are lots of users on here with experience who can offer advice and support through all the aspects of Tiggers recovery.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah just have so much stress and feel a little bit worse from the mistakes I have made:thumbdown:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

I might be wrong but from the pictures it doesn't look like she is in a cage? I thought she needed cage rest? 

that aside the donkeys look so happy to be back with mum


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Yeah just have so much stress and feel a little bit worse from the mistakes I have made:thumbdown:


Don't feel bad, I don't think anybody ever really stops learning new things. I was absolutely torn to shreds on a post on here a few weeks ago


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope Tigger makes a good recovery and she has good quality of life and her babies grow well and are all healthy.

I would pay what it would cost to save any of our kittys in this situation. Hope you stick around this site too.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Yeah just have so much stress and feel a little bit worse from the mistakes I have made:thumbdown:


you are not the first person to make mistakes and you certainly wont be the last, you have done right from yes a silly mistake but whats done is done, look to the future now and not the past.

I would also like to hear news of your girls progress and the kittens.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Tiggerdonkey....I think the vast majority of us who have replied would agree that you made the right decision to go for the operation and subsequent cage rest. I think the PTS option was given, because as you say, many owners do not want the the expense of surgery.
As regards the feeding.....I only know the theory of how it should be done as I have never had to do that for kittens....I only learnt that piece of information from other more experienced owners/breeders on here.

Do stick around and give us updates....I know I would love to see more pictures of the happy little family.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to see mum is home and able to nurse her babies 

Do stick around the forum because with your situation, you can guarantee you will have more questions to ask in the future 

Even knowing exactly what to do in any given situation may not be enough - cats do not read the manuals and therefore sometimes refuse to respond in the appropriate way 

We sometimes have to adapt. So long as the kittens are feeding well and mum seems content, then I think you have got it pretty much ok. And just because the vet offer pts as an option does not mean that they aren't competent vets and can't offer you some very valuable help and advice. Nothing in life is just black and white. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tiggerdonkey, those little "donkies" look gorgeous! You have done a good job with them as a surrogate mum, whilst their own mum was at the vets. Well done! Very pleased to see she is back home again, nursing her kits, bless her.

Now, as the vet has said, she needs to have cage rest, to give her the best chance of the broken leg healing well. So glad you made the decision to let her have the op, and not have her pts. 

It is apparent you have a good heart and you really love your cats 
We have all made the odd mistake or two, at some time with our pets. We
learn from our mistakes. 

I do hope you will stick around and give us some updates on how your lovely cat and her little donkies progress!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

No vet knows your cat like you do. I pts 2 cats the vet gave a cbance and saved one the vet wanted to pts. If the cat tells you tbey had enough I respect that. And if a cat jsn't ready to go to the bridge, I respect that too.

Your girl has her whole life ahead of her and with proper cage rest she will be as good as new. The one thinvg you have to bear in mind is that she will probably misjudge her jumps for the rest of her life.


----------



## Gizmo85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well done, you made the right decision so please stop beating yourself up! It sounds as if Tigger getting injured in the first place really was a very unfortunate and unforeseeable accident but hopefully one with a happy ending for your little kitty family 

Tigger and her donkeys are very lucky to have such a loving home.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all.

We put tigger into her box for about 30 minutes and she calmed down and rested. I then put her into the new cage, but she is really unsettled in there (never been in anything like that before) she kept moving around and the case came OFF! She is now back at the vet, this is a total nightmare.

Could I get some advice on cage keeping? obviously she will need the toilet at some points, but she can't walk. Should we take her out 2? 3? times a day and put her in the litter? please give us as much advice as possible.

Many thanks


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> No vet knows your cat like you do. I pts 2 cats the vet gave a cbance and saved one the vet wanted to pts. If the cat tells you tbey had enough I respect that. And if a cat jsn't ready to go to the bridge, I respect that too.
> 
> Your girl has her whole life ahead of her and with proper cage rest she will be as good as new. The one thinvg you have to bear in mind is that she will probably misjudge her jumps for the rest of her life.


Sounds like a small price to pay, I just want her to be fixed but now she is back at the vet.

Having the cast come off I can see how bad this break if, great I'm crying again :thumbdown: can a cast and cage rest really fix it?

Also, the other leg which dislocated, as this was put back in... how long before it becomes strong?

Thanks


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor girl.. I can't advise on the cast as I didn't have to deal with that, but I had a dog cage big enough for a small bed and a tiny kitten litter tray (like this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Armitage-Care-Kitten-Litter-Tray/dp/B000WDVGKS)

If she can't even hobble then I suppose you will need to take her out and put her in the litter a few times a day.

It's difficult if she is forcing the cast off, but cats do usually settle in the cage eventually. I am quite surprised she is feeling well enough to move around that much! Maybe she is unhappy at not having the kittens, or did you put those in with her too? I assume you put some of her old comfy bedding or a familiar blanket in the cage with her? The vets might be able to advise you but mine suggested putting the cage in a quiet and darkened room to encourage the cat to just sleep - but I expect some cats would be happier to sit there if they have company.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Sounds like a small price to pay, I just want her to be fixed but now she is back at the vet.
> 
> Having the cast come off I can see how bad this break if, great I'm crying again :thumbdown: can a cast and cage rest really fix it?
> 
> ...


The vet should advise you on how often to put her in the litter tray. You will need to do this, my friend's cat who had a leg cast had to have this done too. She probably will become distressed and restless without her kittens so definitely put them with her if you can.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry i dont have much experience in this field,just wanted to give a bit of moral support,hope full y the vets have recast in a way that it wont come off again , have they given any advice for nutritional support for the healing process, this would be beneficial for feeding the kits as well as they are taking a lot of her reserves , maybe slowly try introducing some other foods into her diet, good quality wet ,and possibly some raw , hopefully someone comes along with more advice but you are doing great and they look well nourished and happy, maybe a sheet or blanket over the new cage will help too ,leave it so you can still see in to keep an eye,make sure there is plenty of moisture in her diet as still will stop her from getting constipated so its easier on her to toilet,you can add some warm water to her wet , its so stressful for you too so make sure you look after yourself too.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh no, poor you. Don't worry for now about the cast coming off, I'm sure it wasn't off long enough to do too much damage. I don't know what your home is like but would it be possible to sleep near her tonight just so you can keep an eye on her? or perhaps move the cage into your bedroom if you have space? Was she worried about the donkeys being moved away? If so could you keep them in with her? 
I hope there will be somebody along soon with advice about her going to the litter tray. 

Yes rest and good veterinary care can fix this. She is obviously feeling well if she is trying to move around so don't give up yet. I really feel for you. I'm sure you can get through this though.
If she becomes very very stressed in the cage and tries to move/get out all the time, it may sound extreme but could the vet offer some mild sedation of some sort? I'm not sure if there is anything that they could give or if it would be a good idea but you could always suggest it to the vet. 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

Aw what a sad story , my mums cat was run over once and he smashed his pelvis, they pinned him together and he lived in a cage for a while, they took him into each room with them, the garden in the shade etc. he was an easy going cat tho and just knew his limits, didn't try and escape etc. recovered really well.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks all, tigger and the donkeys are actually in our bedroom with us.

I'm really not sure about the vets advice (which is why I'm asking)



> Keep her in a separate room from the donkeys so she can't hear them cry. Leave her in a cage with a litter tray, water etc.


She was with the donkeys and was fine nearly all the time, it feels as though she will be be relaxed and purring but then if she tries to move she realizes her legs aren't working and gets into a panic.. trying to escape.

This is the cage/box we brought, best we could find. Was actually really hard to find one here, mostly dog ones


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

jasminex said:


> Poor girl.. I can't advise on the cast as I didn't have to deal with that, but I had a dog cage big enough for a small bed and a tiny kitten litter tray (like this:
> (Armitage Pet Care) Kitten Litter Tray: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies)
> 
> If she can't even hobble then I suppose you will need to take her out and put her in the litter a few times a day.
> ...


I think it would be a very good idea to put the kittens in with her, maybe not all of them all the time, but let her have at least one or two with her at all times. it may calm her down.

When Pinkie, my childhood cat, had been hit by a car, he couldn't walk either. So we put him in a sturdy big box with the middle section of one side cut out, and taped a second big box to it, in which we made him a litter tray with a couple of garbage bags as a bottom. That way he could drag himself from the clean box to the toilet box and back.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks all, tigger and the donkeys are actually in our bedroom with us.
> 
> I'm really not sure about the vets advice (which is why I'm asking)
> 
> ...


That looks much too small, she needs one more like this, a dog crate, not a carrier. It can be hard finding room for one but she would settle much better in it:- Double Door Crate Small by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think you'd better try a small dog crate. That way she can see around her and will not feel trapped...










this cat had a similar accident, and this is the cage they used









and this is their improvised litter tray after the box turned out not to work too well


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll go buy another in the morning,

See, this is my problem. Vet says smaller the better (even said maybe keep her in the little tiny one we brought her in with sometimes)

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Problem with those above and most of the dog ones is the gap size, the kittens would squeeze through


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks all, tigger and the donkeys are actually in our bedroom with us.
> 
> I'm really not sure about the vets advice (which is why I'm asking)
> 
> ...


Not sure whereabouts you are, but have a look at http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...prefix=cat+cages,aps,251&rh=i:aps,k:cat cages

The box you have for her is very small and very enclosed, she may settle better if she can see out rather than being in this. Once you get into a routine with all this, I'm sure things will get easier and it will be worth all the worry in the end. She certainly looks content enough in the last photo with her babies, I agree with nearly everyone else, you have so made the right decision, I would have done the same. Not all vets are in the business just for the money, I know mine isn't. Well done for everything so far, keep at it, you will work it out.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Xanthia said:


> That looks much too small, she needs one more like this, a dog crate, not a carrier. It can be hard finding room for one but she would settle much better in it:- Double Door Crate Small by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


I just measured and it isn't hardly any smaller, maybe 15 cm. Must look smaller in the picture.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

denflo said:


> Not sure whereabouts you are, but have a look at http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...prefix=cat+cages,aps,251&rh=i:aps,k:cat cages
> 
> The box you have for her is very small and very enclosed, she may settle better if she can see out rather than being in this. Once you get into a routine with all this, I'm sure things will get easier and it will be worth all the worry in the end. She certainly looks content enough in the last photo with her babies, I agree with nearly everyone else, you have so made the right decision, I would have done the same. Not all vets are in the business just for the money, I know mine isn't. Well done for everything so far, keep at it, you will work it out.


It's the same size near enough as the suggested one... all the metal cage style ones seem to have huge gaps in the metal.. I'm worried about the donkeys escaping


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> I just measured and it isn't hardly any smaller, maybe 15 cm. Must look smaller in the picture.


The problem with the crate you use is that she can only see in one direction, so she feels trapped and threatened. She may be more at ease in a regular dog crate, especially if you buy one size bigger, so she can have a litter tray in it with her....

How old are the donkeys?
A rescuer I know keeps all his mother cats and litters in dog crates. No problem with any of them escaping..... ever.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

I understand. So ignore the vet and get a bigger one? I just need to find a bigger dog style one that the kittens won't escape from


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

if you tape cardboard round the outside of the bottom six inches or so of the dog crate the kittens def wont be able to climb out through the gaps at least for a while and mum will still be able to see out

Whoops sorry I said kittens, I meant donkeys - love how you call them that lol


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

wicket said:


> if you tape cardboard round the outside of the bottom six inches or so of the dog crate the kittens def wont be able to climb out through the gaps at least for a while and mum will still be able to see out
> 
> Whoops sorry I said kittens, I meant donkeys - love how you call them that lol


I was going to suggest this also, get some cardboard and line the bottom half of the dog crate all the way around, preferably on the inside. Make small holes at each end of the cardboard and tie to the cage. Then the donkeys will be safe!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Won't the cardboard around the cage defeat the purpose of having it to be open? assuming most of Tiggers time will be laying? these little donkeys are serious climbers, 6" is nothing. They are much taller than this when they stand, big little things lol


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Won't the cardboard around the cage defeat the purpose of having it to be open? assuming most of Tiggers time will be laying? these little donkeys are serious climbers, 6" is nothing. They are much taller than this when they stand, big little things lol


I just meant the bottom half of the crate so the top half will be open still for Tigger to see out. If you do it inside they won't be able to climb because they won't have the bars to put their little paws on


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If you buy the crate from a pet shop, you can see how wide the gaps are.
Most crates will not have big enough gaps to let kittens crawl through. Usually only the very big ones for huge dogs will have such big gaps.

Like 
I said, the rescuer I got Xena, Romeo and Connor from keeps all kitty families in dog crates and the kittens never escaped.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I used a large dog cage put a box with the sides cut down with a blanket so mum and babies had a nesting box, you will then have room for litter tray etc then cover the top with a big blanket which falls down the sides to make her feel safe.

Where are you located as i have all these things you can borrow, other than that the cheaper option is a fabric kittening pen from zooplus get the large size and thats big enough, basically you dont want her to try and jump or climb with the cast.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TD, I have one of the dog crates from Amazon that Denflo put up the link for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...prefix=cat+cages,aps,251&rh=i:aps,k:cat cages

The bars are close together and I cannot imagine a kitten squeezing through them. If your donkeys are strong enough to climb, then I am sure they must be too big to get through the bars of such a cage.

These cages are folding, so they are easy to store. They are also cheap to buy, and some of the ones on amazon come with free delivery.

I agree with others, it is nicer for her to be in such a cage where she can see out, instead of shut in a carrier.

Until the donkeys are weaned I think it is best mum has them with her. Surely she will fret otherwise and get very restless trying to get out of the cage and look for them.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am in the west midlands area but drive so I would be grateful for anything if it will help T or the donkeys.

I think I messed up with this cage and it was £70 too, I am just in a daze so trying to do everything right but it seems to backfire


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

£70, did you buy the big dog crate?
Im in Oxfordshire but if you do need anything from me you are welcome to borrow what i have, the pregnant rescue girl has decided my bed is more comfortable so i dont need the cage until next year.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks guys, I am in the west midlands area but drive so I would be grateful for anything if it will help T or the donkeys.
> 
> I think I messed up with this cage and it was £70 too, I am just in a daze so trying to do everything right but it seems to backfire


Might be cheeky but could you return it? If you bought it from a pet shop they might let you if you say its the wrong size.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sure your cat will get the hang of the cast and using the litter tray. You will have to hold her in it at first and she will complain, but will soon realise what is expected of her.

We rescued a cat that had been swung round by the back legs and both her legs were in splints so that they were stretched straight to heal the ligaments. So her back legs were much longer than the front and it was impossible for her to stand unaided. She hissed and swore at first (mostly with frustration) but soon got the hang of it. Animals are extremely bright and resilient so don't panic - it will all sort itself out.

Put lots of newspaper down under the tray cos it will go everywhere


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah I have the receipt etc.. shouldn't be an issue. Just need to sort it before Tigger comes home tomorrow.

I'll see what I can do in the morning 

Just cleaned the donkies bottoms and fed them. Within 1 minute they are snoozing :ciappa:










They will be 3 weeks old on Friday :001_wub:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> Might be cheeky but could you return it? If you bought it from a pet shop they might let you if you say its the wrong size.


Maybe you could even swap it for a dog crate....


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm sure your cat will get the hang of the cast and using the litter tray. You will have to hold her in it at first and she will complain, but will soon realise what is expected of her.
> 
> We rescued a cat that had been swung round by the back legs and both her legs were in splints so that they were stretched straight to heal the ligaments. So her back legs were much longer than the front and it was impossible for her to stand unaided. She hissed and swore at first (mostly with frustration) but soon got the hang of it. Animals are extremely bright and resilient so don't panic - it will all sort itself out.
> 
> Put lots of newspaper down under the tray cos it will go everywhere


That is amazing. I am trying to stay positive about the whole thing. Just destroys me so much when I think of Tiggers anxious eyes, destroys me.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The donkeys are super cute. I am sure Tgger will be happy to have them with her again


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> The donkeys are super cute. I am sure Tgger will be happy to have them with her again


Thank you, I have the "reunion" from today on video, I'll upload it in a minute. Warning, pulls at your heart


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Not sure if this will work as couldn't find the youtube password..

This was filmed today when we got Tigger back home

IMG_0978_zps3bd0f212.mp4 Video by Worzelese | Photobucket


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Not sure if this will work as couldn't find the youtube password..
> 
> This was filmed today when we got Tigger back home
> 
> IMG_0978_zps3bd0f212.mp4 Video by Worzelese | Photobucket


Wow poor Tigger and what beautiful donkeys! You really have done an amazing job well done! Your video made me cry it is so beautiful! I hope Tigger makes a speedy and full recovery and the donkeys continue to thrive. I also hope you stay here we would very much love to see your donkeys grow and to see Tigger back to full health!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Not sure if this will work as couldn't find the youtube password..
> 
> This was filmed today when we got Tigger back home
> 
> IMG_0978_zps3bd0f212.mp4 Video by Worzelese | Photobucket


Aaww what a good mum she is - but I can't help not liking the name donkeys


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

The donkey's are adorable!! It looks like Tigger's doing an amazing job! Hopefully she'll be right as rain soon. I too would love to see the babies growing up


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

AH man, just full of emotion.

I will 100% stay, me and my gf are just like a train wreck at the minute. I read a few posts on here and I guess I kind of took offense when I really shouldn't, it's just difficult. I'm a 6ft well built shaved head guy, I had to wear my friggin sunglasses in the vets cause I keep welling up! The love we feel for Tigger is unbelievable (you all know exactly what I mean) that is how much this cat and her donkeys mean to us, I would never ever intentionally do anything wrong, hell, I'm 28 and just put my house purchasing plans back about 2 years to help our Tig.

Thank you so much for the kind words, it really does warm us deeply.

The really weird thing is, a few days before. We were driving and seen a duck with 4 little ducks crossing the road, and the big duck (assume it was mommy) had a broken wing or something, hobbling. Then a few days later.. boom. Crazy
:yikes:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Yeah just have so much stress and feel a little bit worse from the mistakes I have made:thumbdown:


Don't feel bad about making mistakes! I never knew you shouldn't feed kittens like that either. I would have don't the same thing in your position.

Always remember this quote from Einstein: "Those that never make mistakes never tried anything new".

I hope you do stick around the forum.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> AH man, just full of emotion.
> 
> I will 100% stay, me and my gf are just like a train wreck at the minute. I read a few posts on here and I guess I kind of took offense when I really shouldn't, it's just difficult. I'm a 6ft well built shaved head guy, I had to wear my friggin sunglasses in the vets cause I keep welling up! The love we feel for Tigger is unbelievable (you all know exactly what I mean) that is how much this cat and her donkeys mean to us, I would never ever intentionally do anything wrong, hell, I'm 28 and just put my house purchasing plans back about 2 years to help our Tig.
> 
> ...


I thought you were THE GIRLFRIEND posting not the boyfriend. That is cute. Shows you care!!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> I thought you were THE GIRLFRIEND posting not the boyfriend. That is cute. Shows you care!!


Surprise Surprise the hunk of beef has feelings (friends quote) :ihih:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Surprise Surprise the hunk of beef has feelings (friends quote) :ihih:


Get your girlfriend to join the forum too.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought you were the girlfriend too 

It's great that you are looking after her so well. I'm really glad you have decided to stick around 

The video is lovely!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> Aaww what a good mum she is - but I can't help not liking the name donkeys


Its not their real name


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just watched the video - Tigger is a great mum!

Well done - I think everything will be fine. 

You must both be knackered and emotionally drained.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Not sure if this will work as couldn't find the youtube password..
> 
> This was filmed today when we got Tigger back home
> 
> IMG_0978_zps3bd0f212.mp4 Video by Worzelese | Photobucket


When I see this, I am absolutely certain she will settle in very well if you put the kittens in a dog cage with her. She is just distressed when she trapped away from her babies....


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi hon..Please stop beating yourself up, You are human and you make mistakes. None of us are perfect.
I adopted my cat Mary in 1993, she was about 9mths old and her back leg was broke in 2 places, it was probably a car, she was found not far from the road.The RSPCA pinned it and set it and fast forward to today she is till here and will soon be 21! I can honestly say she has had an amazing life. She lost her jump reflex so is contained in the garden but it really has never bothered her.She has had a great life and she did adapt really well.
Regarding the kittens (sorry donkeys!). I have absolutely no experience of this but it sounds like you are getting some good advice on here..
Good luck! xx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all, again 

Regarding the mistake.. bare in mind that was a picture and she wasn't always on that angle. In my mind, they would not accept milk any other way (they squealed, cried, spay the bottle out etc), if they don't have milk they die. They really would only accept the milk that way, and it worked.. they drank plenty, purred.. slept. Nothing horrible happened, no kittens exploded, they all woke up in the morning. Lighten up 

As for now, they trust the bottle. They accept it great and feed from an angle that isn't causing people heart attacks 

Night all, enough for one day. One last feed before bed time


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Prowl said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh but I often feel owners are not given enough emotional support by their vets who should know better.
> 
> Its a very distressing situation for both cat and owner but sometimes I think in our own emotional distress we are given too much to think about and this effects our decission. I am glad to see the kittens are thriving and mum is doing well.
> 
> ...


This is a completely different situation.

If the vet didn't think surgery would be worthwhile they wouldn't have done it. There is always a chance that surgery will fail but if it was my cat I would be very upset by your posts. Many cats have survived this kind of injury.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful Mum and beautiful kittens, the video made my eyes a bit leaky 
Tigger looks exactly like the Mum of my two, I first saw them at 3 weeks old - such a lovely sight!

I hope Tigger makes a good recovery and the kitties thrive. Good luck


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> I'll go buy another in the morning,
> 
> See, this is my problem. Vet says smaller the better (even said maybe keep her in the little tiny one we brought her in with sometimes)
> 
> ...


You might be able to use a Guinea pig cage, if you are looking in a Pets at Home or similar. That is what we have, they are not as high as a dog crate, have plastic base with higher sides so she can lean against it a bit, and room for bowls etc. You might need to raise her food bowls.

Edited to add link: You can get these in various sizes, just an example in the link http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product....m_medium=cpc&gclid=CJnM3N2f_rgCFS3HtAodhysABA

Just one more thing, if you are unable to cat proof your garden, perhaps you could make an outside run, it isn't difficult and doesn't have to be expensive, would be a lot less than the vet bills you are facing now.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Wishing Tigger a speedy recovery and her little babies are gorgeous! 

You are all doing a grand job, don't be too hard on yourselves xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I know we made the mistake of not having her neutered. It has all worked out in the sense we will keep 2 and have the other 2 sorted for great homes when the time comes.
> 
> Also we obviously now regret letting her out, she has gone out every morning for months. It's kind of her little thing.. 30 mins exercise then back for breakfast. We did debate holding her in as she has the kittens, but when she cries at the door we felt too mean, we had no idea this would happen. Never happened before and never even heard of it happening to anybody else  but yeah, I blame myself, I hate myself. IF I decided to keep her in this morning, this would not have happened.
> 
> I'm not perfect, but our Tigger has been given so much love we treat her like our little baby


I lost my 2 beautiful tabby girls last year, they loved to be outside and for 8 yrs Rosie had the time of her life and Poppy 6yrs did too.
Looking back i wish i could change it, but i know they would not of been happy in doors. So my choice and i lost them, it broke my heart.
You sound like a great mum so dont beat yourself up, get the kittens great homes and spay your cat...She is beautiful by the way :001_wub:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for all the lovely comments. Here is an update

Quick picture of last nights feeding session with the donkeys.. all nice and they had loads of fuss and play.










We was due to collect Tigger this morning but had a call about 9am saying she is fine but the new cast had slipped a bit so they have re done it again and want to keep her in over the weekend. I think this is for the best as the longer she can relax/stay still the better. The vet lady is amazing, I can feel she cares deeply and she really loves Tigger, she asked us to drop food down and come see her and she won't be charging us to keep her in there over the weekend which is a nice gesture.

Tigger seemed happy enough and was purring and eating etc (we brought her some dreamies she LOVES them!)










Cage update. Got a new cage from the recommendations here, I feel much better about this one. We have put the donkeys in there so they can get used to it while mommy is at the vets over the weekend. We will put the litter and other things in just before tigger comes home on Monday all going well. The cage is within arms reach from my computer which is where most of my day is spent.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Your doing an amazing job here. The wee donkeys are coming on great by the looks of things. Lovely pic of tigger too she looks really relaxed there. Hope everything heals well with her.

Well done.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Those donkeys are looking very cute and fat 

You are doing a great job, they look nice and healthy. I love your cage too :thumbup1:

Tigger is doing well too, its good they are keeping her longer, it will help her i am sure


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

eeeehehehehe how fab do the babies look? :thumbup1: mummy is looking good too bet you cant wait to get her home


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thank you for all the lovely comments. Here is an update
> 
> Quick picture of last nights feeding session with the donkeys.. all nice and they had loads of fuss and play.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey everybody.. another update :shocked:

*Tigger*

Yet another new cast... chew proof. Still struggling to keep the cast on but they are progressing. The dislocated leg has not popped out and is doing very well. She is eating well and going to the toilet well (1 and 2) - so far so good.. hopefully get her back Monday but I feel happy with her there as I know she can relax and they are doing an outstanding job.



















*Donkeys*

The donkeys has an adventure today.. down to the vet with me. We didn't show them to Tigger just in case she got worked up. They have been checked out (2 boys 2 girls) and are all very very healthy and fat :thumbup1:

They are 3 weeks old today. They are so sweet, purring away and playing.. we just had a little photo shoot after feeding, enjoy 






















































































































All the donkeys together (this took serious effort )


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Ah thanks your pictures really made my day - well done im so please Tigger and the donkeys are doing so well


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Hey everybody.. another update :shocked:
> 
> *Tigger*
> 
> ...


Damn you!! I'm crying tears of love :001_wub::001_wub: You and your girlfriend are doing an outstanding job!! Look at those Donkeys growing so fast. I bet they are getting faster on their little legs too. Do they have any "proper" names yet?


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:

No names yet, still struggle to tell 2 apart 

I think we will be keeping 1 only so not sure about naming them if they are going, will make it harder.. who knows. For now, they are the donkeys


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So cute.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

The donkey's are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooh how gorgeous are those wee ones?!!!! :001_wub::001_wub: I could happily kitty-nap all of them and spend all day smooching their bellies :001_wub::001_wub:

Looks as if mum's as content and relaxed as she can be at the mo, and it looks as if you're doing a terrific job with the little donkeys (how did that nickname come about, if I can ask?!)

Hope everything goes well for you all  xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Ooooh how gorgeous are those wee ones?!!!! :001_wub::001_wub: I could happily kitty-nap all of them and spend all day smooching their bellies :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Looks as if mum's as content and relaxed as she can be at the mo, and it looks as if you're doing a terrific job with the little donkeys (how did that nickname come about, if I can ask?!)
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you all  xxx


Thank you :thumbup1:

Hmm, the name. To be honest, it all started with Tigger. There was no reason or logic to it, she was just being a cheeky little thing one day and I said "OI! Stop being a donkey!!!" and it kind of stuck. I don't even know why I said it, never said it before.. just one of those things. Then when I heard the GF call her a Donkey when she was being cheeky, I thought it was so funny.. so.. Tigger now has her own little Donkeys


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thank you :thumbup1:
> 
> Hmm, the name. To be honest, it all started with Tigger. There was no reason or logic to it, she was just being a cheeky little thing one day and I said "OI! Stop being a donkey!!!" and it kind of stuck. I don't even know why I said it, never said it before.. just one of those things. Then when I heard the GF call her a Donkey when she was being cheeky, I thought it was so funny.. so.. Tigger now has her own little Donkeys


Love it!!! 

Funny how things like that stick; I quite often refer to my girls as my little buttons. Again, no real idea why but it seems to suit


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> Funny how things like that stick; I quite often refer to my girls as my little buttons. Again, no real idea why but it seems to suit


Some things have absolutely no logic or resemblance but feel right


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Tigger and her babies are blessed with a foster mother like you. You are doing a fab job.

the photos of your donkeys made me realize the rescue I got Xena and Connor from, or the vet who initially trated them, misjudged their age. Xena was said to be 6 weeks when she was found, but when I look at the donkeys, she cannot have been THAT much older then them, so I guess she must have been 4 to 5 weeks at the most. the same goes for Connor, he must also be about a week younger than estimated, if I compare his baby pics with the pics of your lot.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Tigger and her babies are blessed with a foster mother like you. You are doing a fab job.
> 
> the photos of your donkeys made me realize the rescue I got Xena and Connor from, or the vet who initially trated them, misjudged their age. Xena was said to be 6 weeks when she was found, but when I look at the donkeys, she cannot have been THAT much older then them, so I guess she must have been 4 to 5 weeks at the most. the same goes for Connor, he must also be about a week younger than estimated, if I compare his baby pics with the pics of your lot.


Thank you. It must be so difficult to judge a kittens age, if I had to guess I would have no idea.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous pics -- such cute pretty wee donkeys:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: So healthy looking -- what a great job you, your GF and Tigger are doing between you, raising these lil babies!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all 

Been to see Tigger today, all OK and cast still on so hopefully this is the lucky cast. Won't see her now until Monday when we can hopefully bring her home and start this proper cage rest. All the donkeys doing great :thumbsup:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

One of the donkeys has decided to use mommys lip to suckle on (before trying to climb into her mouth )


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

tiggerdonkey said:


> One of the donkeys has decided to use mommys lip to suckle on (before trying to climb into her mouth )


lovely photos... Do you think mum cat will accept the donkeys back or do you plan to carry on hand rearing them?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> lovely photos... Do you think mum cat will accept the donkeys back or do you plan to carry on hand rearing them?


and even more to the point...how will you ever part with them after forming such strong bonds?


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

We are playing it by ear really... we will just do whatever feels right. I am sure mommy cat will carry on as normal with them in the cage, fingers crossed.

I can't even think about parting, the GF wants to keep all 4. But that would be a total of 6 cats & 2 dogs, oh and 2 budgies.. turning into ace ventura pet detective 

We will just have to see what happens and what feels right :sad:

(to be honest I can feel that we won't be able to part)


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Keep them all omg all of themmm !!! :d


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

tiggerdonkey said:


> No names yet, still struggle to tell 2 apart
> 
> I think we will be keeping 1 only so not sure about naming them if they are going, will make it harder.. who knows. For now, they are the donkeys


Squeee! I am in love! They are all gorgeous and the kittens are adorable. You are doing a great job with the little donkeys. I was looking at the pics and wondering how you tell them apart, then I read your post that said you couldn't!

We adopted a pregnant stray last year and she had a litter of four... They were named One, Two, Three and Four at my husband's insistence so that we didn't get attached to them. In the end we kept two and my friend took two, but even after the two had gone to their new home, we still had trouble remembering to call ours by their names instead of their numbers 

Tigger looks very cute in her new cast. Hope she keeps this one on!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Tigger and the donkeys are looking great. You are doing such a good job with them!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

What beautiful photos, literally made my heart melt - You guys are doing a really great job xxx :001_tt1:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all 

*Quick update*

Tigger is going very well, cast still on but her foot swelled a little so they have chopped some of the cast back. Keeping her in overnight to check it all and fingers crossed she will be home tomorrow. The vets are truly amazing and we both feel completely at peace knowing she is in good hands.

Donkeys... amazing little things. Getting very cheeky and fast now, they can move like lightning!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

So adorable!!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

OMG!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I am going to kidnap those wee Donkeys!!!! How gorgeous are they??!!!!

Those last two pics are just the most adorable things I've seen in a long time! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

That last pic reminded me of Surprised Kitty on youtube

Surprised Kitty (Original) - YouTube


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

And the second to last looks like a v embarrassed, naked little Donkey trying to preserve some modesty!!! Hahaha :001_tt1:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

muffin789 said:


> And the second to last looks like a v embarrassed, naked little Donkey trying to preserve some modesty!!! Hahaha :001_tt1:


That's what I was thinking too :lol:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, I might have to come and help on that kidnap mission!!! They are beyond cute!!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> *Oh, I might have to come and help on that kidnap mission!!!* They are beyond cute!!


Back of the queue, lady or you'll feel my elbows!!!! hahahaha 

Just kidding :wink: There might need to be two of us to overpower the Donkeys' hoomans properly


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> Back of the queue, lady or you'll feel my elbows!!!! hahahaha
> 
> Just kidding :wink: There might need to be two of us to overpower the Donkeys' hoomans properly


Well, we knowz one is a blokie and tho I iz a girlie, I am 6 feet 1 inch so should be good for over powering the donkey's hoomenz!!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> Well, we knowz one is a blokie and tho I iz a girlie, I am 6 feet 1 inch so should be good for over powering the donkey's hoomenz!!


Flippin' 'eck!!!! We'll be like little & large!!!! 

Tell you what, I'll go for the knees/ankles/anything else that's within my somewhat limited height-range (if one's a blokey :wink, and you go for the throat, and we'll have 'em down in no time!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thank you all
> 
> *Quick update*
> 
> ...


Someone please help me while I faint!!!! They are so gorgeous and deff take after their super beautiful mummy!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so happy they are all doing so well including mummie who looks very comfortable and getting lots of rest


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> Flippin' 'eck!!!! We'll be like little & large!!!!
> 
> Tell you what, I'll go for the knees/ankles/anything else that's within my somewhat limited height-range (if one's a blokey :wink, and you go for the throat, and we'll have 'em down in no time!!


***pulls on balaclava and puts Dreamies in rucksack**** :ihih:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> ***pulls on balaclava and puts Dreamies in rucksack**** :ihih:


LOL if they are anything like Tigger they will be crazy for dreamies :thumbsup:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Update.

OK, this isn't the best update. Met a new vet today, a bloke. Seemed nice but I just didn't feel right about something.

The cast in the last pictures was the best so far (stayed on for a start) and Tigger seemed the happiest she has been since this whole thing. Apparently her toe was swollen so they kept her longer. One of the girls said it had gone down,good news.. keep her in again. Then I speak to this guy today and apparently it was swollen still (no worse no better ) so he wanted to take the cast off to have a look.

Turns out everything was fine and he wishes he didn't take it off (cheers?) so anyway decided to put some new fancy light weight cast on, also felt the need to tell me how expensive it is (this felt uncomfortable) and again she has to stay in, fair enough. But I went to see her and she was getting all panicky, jumping about the cage and putting her leg in the air, really strange.

All in all I don't like the new cast, the conversation or how tigger is acting. I am not worried again as how will it ever heal? this is 4 casts now!

I also don't know where we stand with a bill for this? we paid the first large sum for the casting, xray etc. Then the next cast. Nothing since but there has been 2 casts since plus god knows what else. I'm kind of preying they are just honoring it due to them not being able to keep a cast on or get it on in the right way, kind of worrying to be honest.

I was actually happy about everything until today.

Eh.










Donkeys..  all good and weigh approx 400g each. Started them on some "real" food today, the 2 boys stuck their head straight in


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

donkeys are looking gorgeous


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

You might be able to pay in installments for the remaining amount, i know alot of vets will let you do that. Its worth asking anyway.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking really well! But you must ask about the bill, rather than leave it until you pick her up and then discover that it is too much to pay. You don't want to be arguing the toss while she is in the box waiting for you to take her home! With my vet it costs a fair bit just to stay over, and I don't want to cause alarm, but if they talked it over with you and agreed a course of action with you, some vets will take it that you agreed to the cost as well. They should of course be very open about the money but not of all them are.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Ah donkeys are looking fabulous - I would agree with Jonescat please speak to your vet about the cost, I know mine is very reasonable about people paying in installments. If you are not happy with the new vet you saw or *anything* to do with Tigger make sure you say or ask to speak to another vet. They are not Gods, but sometimes act as though they are. I am very lucky at the moment got a vet who runs a single vet practice so I always see him and I trust him completely. He is also easy on the eye which helps take the sting out of the bill


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

they are possibly the most gorgeous babies Ive ever seen. Mummy looks fed up though


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I know we made the mistake of not having her neutered. It has all worked out in the sense we will keep 2 and have the other 2 sorted for great homes when the time comes.
> 
> Also we obviously now regret letting her out, she has gone out every morning for months. It's kind of her little thing.. 30 mins exercise then back for breakfast. We did debate holding her in as she has the kittens, but when she cries at the door we felt too mean, we had no idea this would happen. Never happened before and never even heard of it happening to anybody else  but yeah, I blame myself, I hate myself. IF I decided to keep her in this morning, this would not have happened.
> 
> I'm not perfect, but our Tigger has been given so much love we treat her like our little baby


i feel for you and the guilt you clearly feel, i lost my 10 month old cat Murphy when he was hit by a car. he was my world The guilt i felt was over whelming as i usualy called him in by 9pm but that night i had lost track of time and it was 9:30 by the time we got a knock on the door from a neighbour who had found him and he had been hit right outside the house. heart broken doesnt describe my feelings that night and the next months that followed. i was so mad at myself for not checking the time and hated myself for a long time (still do a little) please try not to feel guilty, i had to keep telling myself how much he loved being outdoors chasing bugs and exploring with the neighbours cat. cats are outdoors animals and she deserved her 30 minutes play, as you say she needs a break to. I am sure she will lead a great life and you did the right thing saving her. good luck with everything.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks all, checked the bill today and it is very reasonable. They are looking after Tigger and not ripping us off by any means, it just feels like alot of casts as this is now 5th or 6th. 

They are doing all they can, she is staying over again tonight : and either a new cast or something changed on this one, not sure, just want her back now.

Anyway she seemed more happy today at least


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

That's good news at least. Hope you soon get your gorgeous girl home.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*Good news our Tigger is home* 

So the cage rest begins again, fingers crossed something will work out as we are due some good luck. All the donkeys happy to see mommy and they are being cleaned as I write this 










Little donkeys doing well and growing by the minute

*Donkey 1 (girl)*










*Donkey 2 (girl)*










*Donkey 3 (boy)*










*Donkey 4 (Charles Junior )*










Oh and we have something for the donkeys for when they get bigger as they are scared of it at the minute.....


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i bet mum is glad to be home too they are getting big but seeing them in the last pic they still look so tiny , some previous members have had incidents where little kitten have fallen from tree s and landed very badly resulting in injury so id be extra careful until they are a bit bigger, they can decide to get very brave overnight,you got your hands full, they are adorrrrrrrrable


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i bet mum is glad to be home too they are getting big but seeing them in the last pic they still look so tiny , some previous members have had incidents where little kitten have fallen from tree s and landed very badly resulting in injury so id be extra careful until they are a bit bigger, they can decide to get very brave overnight,you got your hands full, they are adorrrrrrrrable


Thank you, Yeah as said in my post this is for when they are bigger.. not now.

Won't be letting them near trees, they will be under CONSTANT supervision at all times when it's "play time" - I am currently converting the other room into a little play room.


----------



## Gizmo85 (Jun 27, 2013)

So happy to see Tigger reunited with her babies and loving slaves. I love this thread - I always look forward to updates on the donkeys and Tigger  Well done x


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Gizmo85 said:


> So happy to see Tigger reunited with her babies and loving slaves. I love this thread - I always look forward to updates on the donkeys and Tigger  Well done x


Thank you, we are enjoying updating it too


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So glad that Tigger is on the mend and the kittens are flourishing 

I know you feel that it has all been a major upheaval for Tigger, (and you both - and of course it has) but from what I can glean from the photos, I think you are very lucky to have such a bond with your cat. She gives off a sense of calmness in the pictures and has a look of total trust in her eyes, when looking in the camera 

I'm sure she is bored with the cast, and not a little frustrated, but she does seem to be coping remarkably well.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad she's home, you'll be able to settle into a routine now! You have the most gorgeous cat family!!!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> So glad that Tigger is on the mend and the kittens are flourishing
> 
> I know you feel that it has all been a major upheaval for Tigger, (and you both - and of course it has) but from what I can glean from the photos, I think you are very lucky to have such a bond with your cat. She gives off a sense of calmness in the pictures and has a look of total trust in her eyes, when looking in the camera
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. You are right, the bond is unexplainable. We have 2 cats (excluding the donkeys) and 2 dogs.. we love them all but there is something different with Tigger, hard to explain.

She is doing great in the cage thus far, no panic attacks yet. Many thanks for all the suggestions on which cage to get


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

I think when you go through the whole ordeal of rehabilitating an animal, whether it be a psychological, emotional or physical problem, you do get a new understanding for them and the bond becomes stronger. I love all my animals exactly the same, but I do seem to have a better understanding with the ones who have really needed me. 

Glad to see the donkeys are doing so well. They are absolutely gorgeous. I haven't had chance to catch up with everything I missed but I hope mum is doing well. Are you keeping all the donkeys?


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> Are you keeping all the donkeys?


No comment. :001_tt1::001_tt1::nonod::smile5::smile5::hand:


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Just read this from start to finish, what an emotional roller coaster. Glad she is doing well, her babies are beautiful.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

All going good, Tigger resting extremely well and looking after the Donkeys



















Little Charles has impressed mommy so much, he can poop, wee, eat food/drink from a bowl all on his own.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

So cute!!!! So glad Tigger is home and back with her babies. The Donkeys are growing so fast! Love little Charles :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a beautiful cat-donkey family. You have every right to be very prod of them.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

They are all looking great. Well done!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you. Made some adjustments to the cage today as Tigger was finding it difficult to use the toilet (was using it OK but took lots of maneuvering) - she now has a private toilet  I'm running out of room on my desk


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww, they make my heart melt :001_wub:
You are all doing such a fab job, they all look so beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

tiggerdonkey said:


> All going good, Tigger resting extremely well and looking after the Donkeys


Aaawww, look at that little tummy!!


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

What a fantastic job you and your GF have done! Those little donkeys look absolutely adorable and they all look so happy and relaxed together now that dear Tigger is home with you all again. I am in total admiration for you both, not an easy task to take on at the best of times I'm sure, but having the worry of Tigger in the vets can't have helped - judging by those photos though, it was soooo worth it! 

Now, when can I come and collect one or two of those donkeys????!!! 

Well done both of you!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

love the en suite toilet, so clever, and its great her cage being up high too,looks like your a natural


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all

Tigger has been doing great, lots of resting and eating. She had her check up today (checked her toes to see if swollen or anything) all looking well. I think next week they might remove the cast/bandage and see how it is going.

All the donkeys doing great  they are getting very cheeky now so Tigger has perfected her "serious mother face"










The gang










Charles is getting huge, and very cheeky..



















He has even started to steal Mommys food


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay!! Love donkey updates!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They are so lovely, all of them....
And very content.
The toilet is wonderful, great thinking and great DIY!!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Love following your little herd. The donkeys are looking fab as is mama donk.


----------



## Kelly1978 (Aug 4, 2013)

I read through this post the other day & it really touched me, I'm so glad to hear that Tigger & the donkeys are all doing so well!! They all look gorgeous!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Love hearing about Tigger and the donks, they all look so well , cheeky Charlie , always the boys lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi thanks for update, now do you think mama donk will be wanting to keep any little donks?


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

They're gorgeous! I love Charles' smiling face!
Well done for getting her treated.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely update, great photos! So pleased things are going well for Tigger and the Donks! Well done !


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is really good to see, they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Great photos - you really are doing such a great job with Mum and the little donkeys. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

All them pics always pull at my heart strings, you guys are amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> No names yet, still struggle to tell 2 apart
> 
> I think we will be keeping 1 only so not sure about naming them if they are going, will make it harder.. who knows. For now, they are the donkeys


They are so gorgeous
I think a least one has to be called Donkey... it just works!
It's great to see Tiggers on the mend so well!:thumbup1:


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

So glad that Tigger is on the mend! What a rollercoaster of a time for you both - you've done so well and such fabulous nursing of the young donkeys. Keep up with the updates!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Love it, glad all is going well - my OH thinks I have lost the plot as when I am feeding my 6 kittens I keep saying "tigger and the donkeys" ! makes me smile lots


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

wicket said:


> Love it, glad all is going well - my OH thinks I have lost the plot as when I am feeding my 6 kittens I keep saying "tigger and the donkeys" ! makes me smile lots


LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry for the delay guys, but here is is..... *DONKEY UPDATE*

*Tigger*
OK, Tigger is doing well. They have checked her leg and it seems to be healing well. She is looking very good now.

*Donkeys*

Well the inevitable has happened and we are keeping ALL 4 donkeys!!!!!!!!!

So let us formally introduce them

Tigger with TJ (Tigger Junior) better pics soon as she was sleeping










Charles Junior









Milky









Handsome Bob









The 2 boys, CJ and Handsome Bob









zzzzZZZzz









They now have names but will always be the Donkeys

Hope everybody is well


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks for the update TD -- great to hear that all are doing well!:thumbup: Gorgeous pics!:thumbup::001_wub::001_wub:

I can well understand how you cannot bear to part with any of the dear little donkeys! Though having 5 cats will be quite an expense for you, when you are still young, but I am sure you have both thought it all out very carefully and have done the maths!

I wish you all the very best with your beautiful cat family, and look forward to reading updates as the donkeys grow up.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So pleased all is going well, they all look beautiful, well done. You're going to have your hands full.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

You've done an amazing job, and they're so sweet. Little Milky is just gorgeous. I love black kitties.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yay!!!!! Donkey fix!!!!! They look. Totally amazingly cute and I don't blame you for not being able to let them go. What an adorable bunch of donkeys


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww thanks for that beautiful update , good to see you are getting some sleep in even though you need to count donkeys on your face to get there, so adorable, i couldnt part with them either, purrfect , when does mum get her cast off ? they are all a credit to you, you must be so proud , love to you and your hugely growing family, keep in touch , you do have a big fan club here


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

They are amazing!!!!!
All kittens are lovely, but your donkeys are just soooooo adorable.

Great job, Tigger and slaves!!!!!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for all the comments. Regarding the cast, it was due to possibly be taken off today as it all looked good last week. We have decided to give it another week, she is resting well and working with it so another week can only be a good thing. When I broke my arm the advice I was given by the doc was "DO NOT TAKE THIS CAST OFF NO MATTER WHAT" - yet the vets seem to want to take the cast off the cat every week (each time it is looking good, clean etc), and of course bill us for it. This Doesn't feel right. Anyway, don't want to go into that 

*All of the crew resting*










*Handsome Bob (the biggest kitten) is still a Mommy's boy*


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I can imagine them wanting to have a look at the paw every time...
YOU can tell a doctor an arm or leg in a cast is hurting or throbbing or that the cast is too tight, a cat cannot. They don't want her to lose the leg to an infection or gangrene....


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I can imagine them wanting to have a look at the paw every time...
> YOU can tell a doctor an arm or leg in a cast is hurting or throbbing or that the cast is too tight, a cat cannot. They don't want her to lose the leg to an infection or gangrene....


Yeah but every week? sedating her and taking it off? it has never shown any signs of infection (she has antibiotics for 3 weeks) this is a different style cast, more like a bandage and is pretty loose. Each time it has been removed they said it looks great, I would have thought 2 weeks would be more practical. Taking it off every week, how will it ever heal?


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

The donkeys look lovely  I love the name "milky" as well. 

I wouldn't worry about the vet changing the casts every week, when my dog broke her leg 9ish years ago they sedated her and changed the cast every week.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> The donkeys look lovely  I love the name "milky" as well.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the vet changing the casts every week, when my dog broke her leg 9ish years ago they sedated her and changed the cast every week.


The thing is they aren't changing it, they are cutting it open looking and wrapping it back up. The cost is about the same as a new cast though. I guess this is normal then, I just can't see how disturbing the healing process every week can help.

Every time she comes back from the vets she is sick for 2 days. Runny stomach, tired, miserable etc. I am sure it is from the injection or the gas they used last time.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Do they give her an antibiotic shot to prevent infection? I know that can sometimes cause them to be a bit off colour. 

I think they like to examine the leg, but also it probably does good to get some air around it for a few minutes. 

It won't be long now before it's all done though, so just hang in there. 

Just a word of caution for the future, if you intend to let her outside again once she is fully healed, keep an eye on her in winter. As my dog has aged she has started to limp badly on the leg that she broke, when the weather is really cold. If there is snow on the ground she can't go for a walk at all as she begins limping after only a few minutes.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> Just a word of caution for the future, if you intend to let her outside again once she is fully healed, keep an eye on her in winter. As my dog has aged she has started to limp badly on the leg that she broke, when the weather is really cold. If there is snow on the ground she can't go for a walk at all as she begins limping after only a few minutes.


She was on antibiotics at the time I believe.

Perhaps she is limping because it never healed properly due to them taking it off every week? I've heard this in humans, poor callus bond due to early cast removal causing pain in cold temps. I left my cast on and never had issues with my arm in any temp. This is exactly why I am reluctant to keep taking it off every single week. Anywho, 1 more week and it can be removed. I am SURE everything is fine, I will update.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

It could be, she had a lot of problems with it though. She was only 4 months old at the time. It happened on a bank holiday monday as well! So we rushed to the emergency vets where they charged us £250 just to be seen! She then spent the night there on a cocktail of painkillers with a splint, and at 7 the next morning I had to collect her and rush her to my local vet where they would do the xray. She reacted to the pain medicine and was in terrible shock, she then had a reaction to an anesthetic and had to stay at the vets for what felt like forever. Then... she developed a stomach problem related to the reaction to the various drugs, she couldn't eat and was sick a lot, it was a complete nightmare and I honestly thought we would lose her. So because she wasn't eating properly it took a lot longer to heal, perhaps her little body didn't have enough calcium to heal it properly.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> It could be, she had a lot of problems with it though. She was only 4 months old at the time. It happened on a bank holiday monday as well! So we rushed to the emergency vets where they charged us £250 just to be seen! She then spent the night there on a cocktail of painkillers with a splint, and at 7 the next morning I had to collect her and rush her to my local vet where they would do the xray. She reacted to the pain medicine and was in terrible shock, she then had a reaction to an anesthetic and had to stay at the vets for what felt like forever. Then... she developed a stomach problem related to the reaction to the various drugs, she couldn't eat and was sick a lot, it was a complete nightmare and I honestly thought we would lose her. So because she wasn't eating properly it took a lot longer to heal, perhaps her little body didn't have enough calcium to heal it properly.


That sounds terrible  It is a nightmare as we have experienced too. We have been giving Tig alot of milk since the injury, my basic thinking is the longer the cast it on (permitting no infection) the better, along with fattening her up and giving her lots of milk.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*Quick update*

Went to the vets and they removed the cast, said it looked good and we can leave it off. She was walking on it well. She will be itching to bite the leg and clean it so we have had to fit a collar lamp shade thingy  she really hates us at the minute but she will thank us in a few months time. Back in the cage she goes :thumbdown:

Obviously she can't clean her face now, but Handsome Bob is happy to help










The poorly skinny leg









Handsome Bob again


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh dear the leg does look atrophied. I'm sure it won't be long before she gets her strength back in it. Your kittens are beautiful!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Handsome Bob is the most adorable thing going and I am going to be planning that catnapping visit v soon!!!!! I love Donkey updates 

So glad the cast is off now, and hope it doesn't take Tigs too long to get back to normal with it, bless her.

DONKEYS!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwww poor baby - so glad the cast's off and the leg will regain its strength soon 

Please don't let her out again until she's spayed (sorry if I've missed this happening during the thread ) as she can get caught again really easily 

Glad it's a happy ending


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Handsome Bob is the most adorable thing going and I am going to be planning that catnapping visit v soon!!!!! I love Donkey updates


Please let me know what day you intend to cat nap so I can get there before you, Handsome Bob is too adorable!


----------



## congenialhen (Sep 15, 2013)

a mass spaying and neutering session for all sounds like something you should be sorting out, they you can all live happily ever after with no more little donkeys!

well done for doing such a great job of raising them all and i think you made the right choice.

handsome bob is just too much! i love him!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol don't worry guys the mass spraying and neutering session has already been booked. 

Her leg actually looked better than I expected, atrophied wise. It looks worse in that picture because that whole leg was shaved.

So far so good, the leg obviously needs time and the muscle rebuilt but I think she will do well. The other legs hip seems to be excellent.

I'll post more pictures soon, as for cat napping Handsome Bob.. should be a fairly easy operation as he is always with Mommy, and Mommy can't go far


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She looks great.
I am so pleased she is already putting her weight on it!!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> She looks great.
> I am so pleased she is already putting her weight on it!!


Thanks, yeah at the vets they were pretty impressed as she actually ran. She can walk on it no problem, she is a trooper and I am confident she will make a full recovery now. DONKEY POWER


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Quick update, Tigger had her check up yesterday and the vet was amazed at her progress. 

The hip seems to be locked in, and the other leg that was broken in 2 places seems to have healed in the correct position and is becoming springy as it should be. :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:

It's becoming increasingly difficult to get pictures of the Donkeys, they are like bullets shooting around. We will get some soon


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Brilliant - that's great news. And thanks so much for the update - some people disappear off the face of the earth once their problem's sorted, and it's just nice to know things are going well.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Brilliant - that's great news. And thanks so much for the update - some people disappear off the face of the earth once their problem's sorted, and it's just nice to know things are going well.


No worries, well the support here has been absolutely amazing and very helpful. All the tips and advice has helped massively (like me buying the wrong cage for example) so a HUGE thank you from all of us. We will continue to hang about and throw some pictures up :biggrin5:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

That's really nice that you've keeping posting updates. It's a great happy ending story and I hope it will help new members with similar problems.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*Hi All, hope you are all well*

Tigger is continuing to progress, she is walking pretty well now. I tried to take a video but it isn't the best:
$R1YXE66 - YouTube

*I think the meditating is really helping her recovery*










(She is definitely feeling better as she has gone back to her crazy sitting and laying positions)

*She is enjoying fighting the little Donkeys, she can catch them now* 










*Milky is such a funny little thing, her facial expressions are hilarious*










*Charles posing as usual
*









*Brother & Sister Snoozing, Tigger Junior & Handsome Bob*










*Tigger Junior & Handsome Bob again*


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Gorgeous! I bet it all seems worth it now she is back on her feet  you have done an amazing job and it certainly was the right thing to do to pay for her operation.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Ive followed this thread all the way, and i love seeing the happy ending and all the beautiful donkeys :001_wub: mum looks great too, love her meditating pose!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Purrrrrrrfect little family! :001_tt1:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> Gorgeous! I bet it all seems worth it now she is back on her feet  you have done an amazing job and it certainly was the right thing to do to pay for her operation.


Thanks, the money became irreverent.. when we decided to battle then this situation became priority. The house and everything else was on the back of the list.

We are glad we made the right decision, the vets advice that maybe putting her to sleep is the best was never bad advice it was just realistic, she had both back legs out of service. The hip and the other leg had 2 very bad breaks , her poor leg was hanging off like a broken golf club.



Sophiebee said:


> Ive followed this thread all the way, and i love seeing the happy ending and all the beautiful donkeys :001_wub: mum looks great too, love her meditating pose!


Thank you, and thanks everybody who is following


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely pics TD, thank you for sharing them with us.  Very pleased to hear Tigger has made a good recovery, and the dear little donks are all doing well.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great pics TD donks are adorable and mummy meditating gorgeous you must be so proud of them all , what you have done is just amazing x


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

It seems tigger and the donkeys have become celebrities of pet forums  I will admit I always keep an eye out for updates along with the rest of the fan club  . It's such a lovely story and so touching. 

I agree the vets advice was realistic but you knew it wasn't her time yet and the proof is in how well she looks now. You must be very proud of your beautiful girl. x


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Tigger is doing extremely well, it's almost asif she never broke her legs.

All the _little_ donkeys are doing great too, apologies for the poor pictures, will get better ones soon 

*Milky*



















Tigger Junior



















Charles



















Handsome Bob




























Mommy Tigger










With Charles










Hope you and your pets are all well


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwww LOVE the photo of Handsome Bob sticking his tongue out!!!! thanks for the update ... Lovely family you have there!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TD - very pleased to hear Tigger and the donkeys are all doing well! Brilliant! Love the pics! :001_wub::001_wub: 

Thanks for updating us


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:aww i was just thinking about you all, them donks have gotten so big and handsome

Milky looks very like my boy


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:aww i was just thinking about you all, them donks have gotten so big and handsome
> 
> Milky looks very like my boy


Thanks, yeah we are starting to wonder if Tigger might not have been as faithful to Charles Senior as we first thought, as Milky is looking less like the others as they grow, and she is baring a striking resemblance to a black & white tom who has been hanging about


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww i would love to catnapp her i really want a friend for my boy but i really wouldnt want to take her away from her big family, not that you wouldnt let her go anyway, i think i ll have to get him a friend the same colour as him so he accepts it more but i so want a mezzer cos i miss my boys vocal diva ways since his furry pom poms disapeared, do your cats go outside?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Can't believe how much Milky has changed - as you say, perhaps Tigger was overcome by a moment of madness one romantic night. The moonlight, the spectacular whiskers, the sardine-scented breath . . . what impressionable young girl could resist . . . . :001_wub:


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Tigger Junior is just gorgeous!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Can't believe how much Milky has changed - as you say, perhaps Tigger was overcome by a moment of madness one romantic night. The moonlight, the spectacular whiskers, the sardine-scented breath . . . what impressionable young girl could resist . . . . :001_wub:


ha ha ha ha this made me laugh


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all, hope you are well!

Thought I would post a few pictures up, everything is fine and Tigger is back to normal now pretty much.

Excuse the mess, we are renovating still :001_tt2:










Wait, who is THAT? This is Kitty, we had her before Tigger. I rescued her as a very young kitten. I seen her one night at my unit which is on a farm, she had a bad cut on her nose and looked lost. I said to myself if I see her again I will take her home, so I did. She isn't very sociable and never really clicked with Tigger (or the Donks now) she just kind of does her own thing.

Here is Tigger, hiding from the Donks 










Cheeky Milky, she sometimes does this funny thing where she Meows, but no Meow comes out. Silent, so funny










TJ Chilling, and looking alot like Tigger



















Please put your female cats to bed before I post these next ones, the 2 stud muffins, Handsome Bob and Charles














































Not sure if you can see an improvement in picture quality.. I had to purchase a camera for Business stuff (taking pics of stock etc) um, so far I have about 500 pictures of cats on there and nothing else


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

.... But they make such perfect models!!! lovely family


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pics of your gorgeous, lovely, beautiful kitties + cats :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: The new camera is a good one! 

You have quite a big family now! Very pleased to hear Tigger is back to normal now, bless her. 

Thank you very much for updating us. I love to hear how things are going with them all.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ohhhhhhh Kitty is beauty, btw my boy quiet likes your Milky so lovely to hear from you agin


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all, Milky might be blushing but we can't tell


----------



## Chasing Katy (Oct 20, 2013)

Thankfully Boo isn't on my knee just now, or she would be swooning over all the handsome boys!!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

DONKEYS!!!!!!! Love them!!!

TJ is a gorgeous little lady :001_wub::laugh: She's gone straight to the top of my catnap list!!


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Just read this thread from start to finish and what a wonderful story (apart from the initial accident ). You have done amazing job and should be proud of yourself. What a gorgeous donkey family......:001_wub:


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Catloverbearsden said:


> Just read this thread from start to finish and what a wonderful story (apart from the initial accident ). You have done amazing job and should be proud of yourself. What a gorgeous donkey family......:001_wub:


Same here, as I only joined PF recently :wink5:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lovely update and lovely pics 

Even the ones with the hairy human legs in them  :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

where / omg i can't believe i even went back to look , willoooow


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> )


heh so cute all of them... but this is my favourite. I like the sneaky face in the top left corner


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

now that is cute, i woulndt wanna be tryin to steal a dreamie in your house pysgon very observant


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> where / omg i can't believe i even went back to look , willoooow


Right there!!!  :lol:



tiggerdonkey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tigger is doing extremely well, it's almost asif she never broke her legs.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely babies, mum def isn't a Bengal, same she wasn't neutered, but you did your best and they look lovely  

You may however have trouble in the future with littermates and mum, we find that after a while mum def doesn't want them any where around  So make sure you get them loads of places to escape to, and neuter them all asap (from 9-10weeks in the uk) that will help a lot without extra hormones running through will calm them down a bit


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i hope that is daddy donkey

we was all wondering what he looked like, the 4 legg daddy donkey will remain a mystery but ever in our hearts for giving us this beautiful family

Willow you are a naughty girl:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Oops sorry about the hairy leg picture 



Taylorbaby said:


> same she wasn't neutered, but you did your best and they look lovely
> 
> You may however have trouble in the future with littermates and mum, we find that after a while mum def doesn't want them any where around  So make sure you get them loads of places to escape to, and neuter them all asap (from 9-10weeks in the uk) that will help a lot without extra hormones running through will calm them down a bit


Sorry but I completely disagree, it would have been a shame if we gave the donks away to strangers or something. But we had close family/friends lined up, well it turned out we kept them all anyway. We have accepted the responsibility and I wouldn't change a thing. It has been a roller coaster of emotions and a learning curve. Our little donks are treated like Royalty. I actually laughed at myself today as I put more effort into their dinner than my own, little pieces of fresh cooked chicken breast, expensive cat food and chopped sausage treats.

I can now fully understand people having 10+ cats

Regarding the littermate thing, over 3 months in now and haven't seen any problems. Mommy cat is very good at telling them when to go away and leave her alone, then 30 mins later they will be all cuddling, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Oops sorry about the hairy leg picture
> 
> Sorry but I completely disagree, it would have been a shame if we gave the donks away to strangers or something. But we had close family/friends lined up, well it turned out we kept them all anyway. We have accepted the responsibility and I wouldn't change a thing. It has been a roller coaster of emotions and a learning curve. Our little donks are treated like Royalty. I actually laughed at myself today as I put more effort into their dinner than my own, little pieces of fresh cooked chicken breast, expensive cat food and chopped sausage treats.
> 
> ...


Thats ok you can disagree  I have seen it lots of times with mums & kittens, got it here at the moment with 2 mums  I am not talking about now, but when they are older, they may well all get on now, but once older, hence why I said about making sure they have lots of cat trees and high place to escape to etc, making sure they all get separate attention, and neutering asap will work in your favour. It is hard work, just offering some friendly advice, the thread is titled please help us  I never said they weren't looked after or well fed, not sure where you got that from, but never said it couldn't be done, or many of us would not be crazy cat people


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> Thats ok you can disagree  I have seen it lots of times with mums & kittens, got it here at the moment with 2 mums  I am not talking about now, but when they are older, they may well all get on now, but once older, hence why I said about making sure they have lots of cat trees and high place to escape to etc, making sure they all get separate attention, and neutering asap will work in your favour. It is hard work, just offering some friendly advice, the thread is titled please help us  I never said they weren't looked after or well fed, not sure where you got that from, but never said it couldn't be done, or many of us would not be crazy cat people


I'm disagreeing with the part about it being a shame she had kittens (not the advice part). 4 healthy happy spoiled kittens which we are taking the responsibility for, that's why I disagree. If you had a child and was a great parent and somebody said it's a shame you didn't use a rubber, you might be offended too.

Anyway..


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lovely updates of them gorgeous little babies!!!!

I'll be a crazy cat lady one day!!!!!!!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Psygon said:


> heh so cute all of them... but this is my favourite. I like the sneaky face in the top left corner


This little sneaky face? 










God, so crazy looking back at the pictures:










From that to this in just a few months


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Lovely updates of them gorgeous little babies!!!!
> 
> I'll be a crazy cat lady one day!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxx


It's awesome, we are crazy cat couple. Actually we are like pet detective now, 6 cats, 2 dogs and 2 birds :Yawn:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thy are so beautiful , i love their stripy necklaces


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Great update 

Tigger, the little donkeys and their very dedicated owners :biggrin:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*DONKEY UPDATE - DONKEY UPDATE - DONKEY UPDATE*

Hope everybody is well? Thought I would take some pictures today as it's been a while. All the Donkey crew are well

Mommy Donk




























Mom & TJ










2 broken back legs? pfffft won't stop me










Milky





































TJ




























Charles



















You don't scare me mr big dog










Kiss Kiss










Last but not least, the lady killer himself.. Mr Handsome Bob (also known as Bobski lately)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi TD, fab-u-lous pics of *gorgeous* cats!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

My word, those donks look healthy and bonnie! Brings a tear to my eye to see them, they are soooooo beautiful!

What a wonderful job you, your GF and Mommy Donk have done, raising those babies :thumbup1:

All best to you


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, that is so strange, I was thinking about Tigger and the Donkeys yesterday, and now here you are with an update! They are all looking gorgeous. And I'm so pleased to hear Tigger has recovered so well.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Prowl said:


> I think its mean to keep mum alive just so she can feed her kittens. She must be in a hell of a lot of pain for the vet to recomend euthanasia it usually means end game.
> 
> Vets are not known for recomending euthanasia and generally look at you with scorn if you sugest it yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry this is so tough and sounds really harsh but I think your letting your heart rule your head on this one.


I think your post is wrong, unfair and unnecessary. If the broken leg is now casted and the dislocation back in place, why would the cat be in agony? This is a young cat with a lot of life in front of her and every chance of making a full recovery.

What would you have done had it been your much loved pet I wonder?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

awesome to hear an update  Glad they are doing well!

is it me or has Handsome Bob got even more handsome?! :001_wub:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

So glad that Mum and kittens are doing so well. You've done such a great job with them.

Hopefully now, the worst of your troubles are behind you and much better things to come.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Psygon said:


> is it me or has Handsome Bob got even more handsome?! :001_wub:


That's what I was thinking.... He looks like he knows it too!!!!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Your not wrong guys, he is like George Clooney, he is getting better with age and he definitely knows it the way he struts around, so laid back.

Thanks for all the wonderful messages, it means the world to us. You guys really helped us through this whole mess, when I registered here I was in bits, now.. we have a brilliant little family of Donkeys


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh my this is one of those times when you know you just wanna swap places with someone, i love your cat family and wish you all many many years of joy and happiness and good health xx

what time can we do the swap ? and you may be missing milky when we swap back


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

WOW! Just read this post from the heart-rending first one. I'm an emotional wreck! What a wonderful story. Loved the photos too, but most of all the happy ending. Your Tigger & the donkeys are so so beautiful. I've developed a very soft spot for Milky. Wishing you all the happiness for your stunning cat family & yourselves. What you did for Tigger & the donks is incredible & took real heart. I need a glass of wine now.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You NEVER need an excuse for a glass of wine!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the kind works, it sure has been a roller coaster!

Milky is such a little sweet heart, she has the funniest little expression on her face


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolutely love the donkey update, have to agree with MM, Milky would be top of my catnap list too


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just read this thread through again from start to finish, it's amazing how far you have come and they are all so beautiful. I'm full of admiration. Love conquers all.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Just read this thread from start to finish. Must have missed it back in august! (I'm a major lurker/reader not much of a poster!) 

But wow! Well done on taking such good care of Tiggs and the Donkeys! They are stunning. So gorgeous. (Remind me of my Amelia and Aimee!) 

So nice to see all the update photos. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww theyre looking fab! x


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Glad people are reading this from the start, I tried but it's hard. Poor Tigger, she is such a trooper


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

it s lovely to get updates as we do consider ourselves to be aunties and uncles of the donks you know

and also as it is an amazing story of love and courage and dedication which is an inspiration to many of us and newbies too , thanks for sharing xx


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

It's like reading a good book with drama, sobs and a happy ending, except it's all real


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Well it seems young Milky has developed a small fan base.. so for all the milky lovers we decided to make a post just about her 

Milky was actually the first born, it was a bit of an awkward one because as she was half way out Tigger started to get really frantic and I had to intervene. She was also appearing to be stuck in the sack so I opened it and out she popped. The other births were fine, very easy all on her own she knew what was going on now.

I was slightly confused as we new the father was Charles Senior who has very similar patterns to Tigger, and out pops this jet black donkey :shocked: Well anyway, the next one came out and it was more tiger looking. We actually thought she was done.. PERFECT! 2 kittens! we can definitely keep that amount.

Then.. 5 HOURS later, out pop another 2 donkeys! My GF was at work during the first 2 and we believe Tigger wanted to wait for her to come back as they have a very, very close bond. Guess she couldn't hold the first 2 in any longer! of course we ended up keeping all 4 










She had the funniest little face as a kitten, so cute looking, always looked shocked



















Some more pics




























We eventually found out why mommys slipper kept making its way around the house










And here is a little video of a young Milky


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beeeeeeutiful , im gonna bump the black cat thread , milky must have her pic and story in there she would have made a lovely little playmate for my 3yr old blk boy , they lok very smiliar and same energy level , oh andddd that slipper fetish ,

ps are you a man?


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> beeeeeeutiful , im gonna bump the black cat thread , milky must have her pic and story in there she would have made a lovely little playmate for my 3yr old blk boy , they lok very smiliar and same energy level , oh andddd that slipper fetish ,
> 
> ps are you a man?


Thank you, yes I am a man lol. Well, we post as a couple really. I have far more time on the computer so it's easier for me to do the updates but we post as a couple :thumbup1: I'll check that thread out :thumbup1:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Milky is super cute... but I think it's only fair if you do a post all about Handsome Bob now too


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi again! Sorry for the long delays in posting, We have been very busy renovating. Also the 'fancy' camera broke 

I'll do a proper update soon with good pictures, hope you are all well?

All the donkeys are great, they are such fun and very well behaved. The 2 boys are huge now, bigger than mommy already!

Speak soon, much love to all


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking forward to some new photos of everyone. It's like Tigger and the Donkeys II or is that III?


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Such a cute family.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all, hope you're all well :ihih:

As promised, some pictures of the Donkey crew. Sorry for the lack of pictures, mess and poor quality.. we've been busy renovating (finally) 

I know the lady cats out there have been waiting for a certain young handsome donkey... the lady killer himself, the one and only... Mr Handsome Bob.

*WARNING:* Direct eye contact can melt hearts





































And here we have the very popular Milky. She loves being fussed and will NOT leave you alone until she has received a MINIMUM 7 minutes of constant fuss.. even if you're trying to work  Milky & Charles Junior have also become professional cuddlers





































Charles Junior: Big, Bulky, Masculine and a total mommies boy. He will gladly wake you up at 2am (crying and wining) for his mid night cuddle, he WILL NOT go back to sleep until he has had this.

Sadly, we have some bad news about Charlie boy. He has developed something that is rare, very rare.. especially in cats. Sexsomnia. Although ALL of the cats have been 'done' - Charles will get up while still asleep, and attempt to perform the act of reproducing on the nearest fluffy thing he can find.. usually Milky. He wakes up after around 15 seconds, looks dazed and confused and goes back to sleep. Typical man.





































Last but not least, Tigger Junior. TJ is now a career criminal. She specializes in hijacking packets of dreamies. It doesn't matter where you put them, in a drawer, under the bed.. in a flipping hardened steel safe with an unbreakable 19 digit tumbler lock, she WILL get in and get them.



















Mommy.. I know I'm grown up now and I shouldn't be bothering you with this kind of stuff, but just that flipping bit above my head I can't reach it!










Mommy Donk and Bobski playing with the new snakey










Some of the pack










QUICK! Mommy has gone to the toilet, grab as much food as we can!










Now THAT's some good cottage pie










Still can't believe how far they've come.. BOO!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Love seeing new photos of your crew... They very obviously have you wrapped around their paws!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

they are so gorgeous


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Aww so cute.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonderful update thankyou.... oh handsome Bob is sooooooo well handsome and Milky just gorgeous , love the mummy wash pic


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Great update!

Your house looks a lot of fun with your crew of fur kids!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

donkeys yeay , brilliant update , haha love it so much love well maybe a bit too much in the case of mr night-time i do anything thats moves or dosent move for that matter lol, love the captions so funny yet so real hahah thanks for that made me giggle ,beautiful family xx


----------



## greencoffeepot (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, just read the whole thread, what a wonderful story (not the accident at the beginning of course)! Sounds like you did an amazing job looking after mum and the donkeys, keep updating, I am in love now! Very much enjoyed the last update, great captions :thumbup1:


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

What a great story, credit to you


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Aww, some great photos there of the crew - and great to hear they are all doing so well 

Handsome Bob is as cute as ever and that pic of Milky and Charles Junior hugging is just too cute


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

O my goodness.....

these tabbies look so much like my Connor, especially Bob and Tigger jr.
It's a good thing I have my own gorgeous boy, or I would be packing my catnap bags right NOW!!!!!!!!

LOVE them.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Many thanks for the lovely replies :cornut:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous photos of your beautiful cats TD!  Very pleased to hear all are doing so well. 

Thank you for the update - always great to hear from you!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all, hope you are well!

So sorry for the lack of updates, been so busy :yikes:

All the donkeys are well and happy as can be, enjoying their lives

The pictures aren't great sadly but it's something. I will be getting some decent ones again soon. We do have loads but on another phone.

Charlie Boy



















Cuddles










Charles and Milky










Cheeky TJ



















Can't find a picture of mommy donk on this phone as they're all on the other one

Oh check it out, video footage of the lady killer handsome bob putting on a little show






Not sure if I uploaded this before or not.. The little Donkeys got me a card for my 29th back in October......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















God that card brings back emotions. Must MAN UP.

Lots of love

x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Hello all, hope you are well!
> 
> So sorry for the lack of updates, been so busy :yikes:
> 
> ...


This is lovely! (Although all of this time I just assumed you were a Laydee - if the picture on your amazing birthday card is you, yu are very definitely a Bloke!).

Super card, super cat family, super pics - and super you, for taking the time to update this thread for us. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks "I wonder what happened to . . . . ?"


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

one of my favourite threads ever, its always lovely to see a donkey update


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there TD!  Lovely to hear from you again, and to have your update. 

My word your cats are real beauties aren't they? They look so bonny and contented. You and your GF are wonderful "parents" to them.  Thank for the great pics! :thumbsup:

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to see how they've all grown into such gorgeous kitties.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks so much guys, it means the world to us.

The donkeys first birthday is coming up and we're looking into making a tuna and prawn birthday cake


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks for the update , i love black cats and tabbies too , the donks are an amazing family , nice slaves too :thumbsup:


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*Bad News*

Hi guys, sadly I have some terrible news 

Our beautiful baby Milky is dead. Words can not describe how we are feeling, we thought we had enough bad luck with Tigger.

Just like mommy donk tigger, our poor Milky was hit by a car on the main road. No idea why she was over there. And before anybody says it, I know, we should have kept them as house cats. But we put serious thought into this and decided to allow them out at certain times and it's all been fine until now. We put mommy donks accident down to her being post birth 2 week, and perhaps wasn't fully aware etc.

We couldn't find her anywhere and it's so unlike her to go off anywhere, my gf found her body next to the road. Her poor head was crushed, I assume it was at least instant and painless. a good Samaritan took her from the road and placed her on the grass for us (confirmed by a local facebook page) we was able to carry her home and bury her.

I honestly can't find the words, 14 months ago I was helping her be delivered (milky was the first born and it was a shambles for mommy donk) - then, 14 months on I stand next to the road with her lifeless body in my hands, her beautiful face unrecognisable. it was the worst feeling in the world, we was in denial, it didn't feel like her, she felt bigger and heavier than normal, god, why did this happen.

We love our babies so much, like children. They will never be just cats to us.

I was unsure if to post this or not, I was temped not to and just leave this thread and our time on this forum with a happy ending but I feel like we owe it to you guys to know, sorry

I'm going to try and make a RIP video for our baby milk

any advice on dealing with this would be great as we are seriously struggling, and so are the other donkeys, they keep looking for milky


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this - I haven't followed the thread as I'm fairly new to the forum but jumped to the last page. Deeply sorry for your loss but grateful that you have posted as i hope you will find some comfort from the forum again.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I am so sorry xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'm so sorry to read this - I haven't followed the thread as I'm fairly new to the forum but jumped to the last page. Deeply sorry for your loss but grateful that you have posted as i hope you will find some comfort from the forum again.


Thank you, this forum is absolutely amazing , the great people here pretty much raised our babies with us with their excellent advice and help. many thanks for posting


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Milky, it must have been such an awful shock. There is no easy way to get through a pet's death, you go through so many emotions for however long it takes but will come out the other side I promise. Unfortunately, a cat's life does involve risks of different kinds and some are luckier than others. Sending you both a hug. RIP dear Milky.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this and understand how heart broken you must be. 
I don't know if I can comfort you at all in this loss apart from reminding you what a wonderful life and home Milky and the rest of the donks had with you.
RIP Milky.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this news.

Your love for Tigger and the donks shone out of this thread like a beacon. I wish that I knew what to say to comfort you , your OH and your feline family. 
Milky had known nothing but love in her short life.

R I P Milky


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry.
Run free Milky.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi TD,

I wasn't on the forum when you started this thread but I've just read it all start to finish. Such a heart warming and moving story, you did an amazing thing for your cat family.

I'm so sorry to hear your news about Milky, she sounded like a wonderful cat and she was so very loved during her short 14 months.

Sweet dreams, Milk. RIP. Xxxx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

tiggerdonkey said:


> *Bad News*
> 
> Hi guys, sadly I have some terrible news
> 
> ...


I've just read through your entire thread - you and your girlfriend did a wonderful, beautiful job with Tigger and her kittens.

Having read through this thread I'm now crying for you and little Milky.

8 years ago yesterday I lost my beloved cat Percy to a car. It took a long time to move on, and to this day the thought of it still breaks my heart but it does get better and having your other cats will help - focus on them and remember all the wonderful memories of beautiful Milky. Cry when you need to and find comfort that you gave her the best life possible and from day 1 all she knew was love x.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your terrible loss...

Losing one cat to the road is horrific, but a second one....

I know you will feel guilty about letting them out, but in hindsight it is always easy to know what you should have done. And if you had kept them indoors and they hadn't taken to it, you would have blamed yourself, too.
But some things just happen. Don't beat yourself up over it. You gave them a very happy life, full of love and joy, and they gave you lots of love and joy as well.

Try to keep these memories first and foremost in your mind and heart, for that is what they were, WHO they were. Those broken bodies weren't them any more, they had already left for the Rainbow Bridge.
And they will be looking out for you from there, waiting till it is time for you to come and fetch them.

[youtube_browser]ZcQvYh_3Atw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So very sorry, you must be heartbroken... RIP little Milky, you were much loved


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Just read the whole thread xxx so very sorry you lost such a beautiful girl xx glad the others are doing well xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi TD, I am so sorry to hear this dreadful very upsetting news about Milky. Bless her, she was a little sweetheart. :001_wub:

It is heartbreaking for you and your GF to lose her in such tragic circumstances and I feel great sympathy for you. I expect you are both in a state of shock.

You have given your cats so much love and care, and it has always been apparent how important they are to you, beloved members of your family. 

It is so hard to lose someone you love, my heart aches for your loss. Sending many kind thoughts to you. 

RIP beautiful Milky.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Really sorry to read this  so sad .... I've been following your story from the beginning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

Have just read the whole thread and so sorry for the loss of Milky. Loads of (((hugs))) to you all.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Very sad news - I'm really sorry to hear it.

My son's 6 month kitten was killed by a car a few months ago, and it's heartbreaking.


----------



## PrincessRendle (Sep 22, 2014)

I have just read the whole thread and have felt a whole range of emotions, so sorry to hear of Milkys passing, you both did an amazing thing raising the Donks and although her time was cut short it's obvious Milky had a very honoured life xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks so much for all the support guys, we are just so lost right now.

I made this video for our baby, nothing fancy just something for milky donk

Video Link:






hope the link works


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Your video is lovely TD, and very touching; it brought tears to my eyes. Wonderful photos and a fitting epitaph to your gorgeous Milky, and my goodness she really was a beauty wasn't she, bless her!  

Thinking of you and your GF with great sympathy.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Your video is lovely TD, and very touching; it brought tears to my eyes. Wonderful photos and a fitting epitaph to your gorgeous Milky, and my goodness she really was a beauty wasn't she, bless her!
> 
> Thinking of you and your GF with great sympathy.


Many thanks, it helps a lot knowing there is wonderful people all around us. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  xx

A beautiful tribute to Milky  

RIP Milky, run free gorgeous girl xx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss, RIP milky, you were so so loved.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks again guys, not sure if the music is working in the video . works on laptop but not on phone


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely video, it's so heartbreaking to lose a beautiful young cat after all those months of loving and caring and raising them from a tiny baby, teaching them everything, feeding them and helping them to wean, learn their litter skills, then introducing them to the outside world - and then suddenly they are gone  That's just how I felt too when I lost Treacle in the same way, just a week after his first birthday. He was a very fragile little 11 week old when I took him home and tried so hard to save him, but sadly some little souls are meant to be in a better place than Earth. RIP sweet Milky xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Such sad news, I'm so sorry - a lovely video - RIP beautiful Milky xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Sleep tight baby, the world is a better place for having you in it. Xxxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Lovely video, it's so heartbreaking to lose a beautiful young cat after all those months of loving and caring and raising them from a tiny baby, teaching them everything, feeding them and helping them to wean, learn their litter skills, then introducing them to the outside world - and then suddenly they are gone  That's just how I felt too when I lost Treacle in the same way, just a week after his first birthday. He was a very fragile little 11 week old when I took him home and tried so hard to save him, but sadly some little souls are meant to be in a better place than Earth. RIP sweet Milky xxxx


Sorry to hear about Treacle 

It is so tough as you know, we are struggling. I seen a cat by our house that looked just like Milky, I thought for a second maybe it was and perhaps we buried somebody else's cat in our garden, even shed a small bit of comedy onto the whole situation with that thought. I guess thats what grieving can do to you.

Milky was always more fussy than our others, not much but enough to notice. She was such a fancy girl, we used to joke that she was our little gremlin when she was smaller as she was kind of this combination of cute and ugly, not ugly but looked young but old with her white hairs that looked grey etc.. then she grew into this stunning princess.

One thing we're really struggling with is seeing her body like that, her body was actually intact it was her head.. really was a mess and I just couldn't believe our beautiful princess could be made to look like this, god it hurts . I need the image out of my mind but can't shake it. Deep down I know that although tough to see, it tells me she had an instant death.

Thanks again guys, glad you like the video. I know it's kind of depressing to watch but it allowed me to let it off my chest a bit

xxxxxxx

Our gremlin










To princess


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sleep well little girl, (((hugs TD))) you fought so hrad for your crew , so sad to read your little girl is gone , lots lovd xxxx


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

I didnt catch this thread the first time around, but i've just read the whole thread ( I normally just read the first few posts and then skip to the end). You did such a wonderful job with them right from the beginning . Its such a shame what has happened, but she has had an excellent life filled with cuddles and kisses from the start. 

I know its been mentioned before, but could you maybe cat proof your garden or build a cat run for them for exercise?


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of little Milky's passing  You and your girlfriend did an amazing job for all the donkeys. 

RIP Milky xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Just want to say a huge thanks again guys, I thought I was getting over it but had a bit of a breakdown again tonight. I come here and read all the wonderful messages and it helps a lot.

I feel in a bit of a predicament, I seem to feel OK when not thinking about baby Milk... but then I feel guilty for not thinking of her? but then when I think of her, i get upset. Ugh. 

I'm sure it will pass but it just hurts, all the other donks haven't been the same since. They all seem depressed, I hope it passes for all of us. 

I'm going to try not to dwell on it after this message, and update the thread soon with some nice up to date pictures of the Donk family.. oh and there is kind of a new edition (yet another predicament) Daddy Donk (Charles Senior) is around here most days, we feed him outside.. he is trying hard to get in the house. Will update about that very soon

Thanks again all , you are very special people


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG i just read this whole thread from start to finish and its so so emotional! I cried, smiled, laughed and then oh how i cried so much...while sat at my desk in an office of people! 

They are such beautiful cats and you have done so much for them! They are well and truly loved! 

You both are amazing people and have done such a wonderful thing you should be proud of yourselves! 

Its just so so sad about Milky and my thoughts go out to you...a lovely video, even though it made me cry my eyes out but she had a wonderful life! RIP Milky xx

Keep up the good work you are doing, all your babies will know what a wonderful mummy and daddy they have and you have done so so much for them! xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> thanks again guys, not sure if the music is working in the video . works on laptop but not on phone


I've just had a good weep! such a lovely but sad story of the beautiful Milky. RIP darling girl. X
Tiggerdonkey! it does get a little easier to come to terms with as time goes by but you will always love her. Take care and big hug X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TD, sorry to hear you are finding things hard. I have found the early stages of grief can be like that, some days are bearable, other days the sadness is just too overwhelming. 

Main thing is to let yourself feel it, without suppressing anything. That way, it will gradually get easier to bear. Though you will never forget sweet Milky, it will become possible in time to live with the tragic loss, and to stop yourself thinking "if only" and "what if". 

Thinking of you with great sympathy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Having followed your story from the start but never feeling the need to comment until now, I have to say my heart goes out to you for your loss. To have held the tiny baby in your hands, to watch her grow up and then to lose her so tragically  Your video of her brief life is beautiful and the love you have for her and the rest of the Donkey family shines through.
Sleep tight little Milky and play at the Rainbow Bridge until one day your loving family come home to you xxx
TD - the heartache and guilt will ease, though they may never leave entirely. Sending hugs ((())) and love to you and your family, human and feline. xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, sorry for all the tears this is causing 

We've tried not to tell many people simply because we don't expect them to understand the depths of the love we have for our babies, but you guys understand here as we are all the same, so it helps tremendously

R.I.P Milky Donk :crying:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I keep crying 
RIP little one.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

She was so beautiful, and so loved.

I found this site helped me, perhaps it might help you too In Memory Of Pets


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't been in PF in ages and I'm so sorry to come back and hear about Milky.
My Rocco went missing for just 5hours exactly 2 weeks ago and it was the most horrible 5 hours of my life. It hurts to imagine even for a second the pain you might you have been feeling.
A big hug.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Not sure if this will work as couldn't find the youtube password..
> 
> This was filmed today when we got Tigger back home
> 
> IMG_0978_zps3bd0f212.mp4 Video by Worzelese | Photobucket


Bless her, shuffling herself into the right position for her babies. Such a good mum and beautiful kittens too


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

TatiLie said:


> I haven't been in PF in ages and I'm so sorry to come back and hear about Milky.
> My Rocco went missing for just 5hours exactly 2 weeks ago and it was the most horrible 5 hours of my life. It hurts to imagine even for a second the pain you might you have been feeling.
> A big hug.


Thank you, yes it's so horrible. We had it with Bob, lost him for a night and it was so horrible.. couldn't sleep or anything. Luckily he was back in the morning, we assume he got locked in a night workers garage or something.

The pain for Milky hasn't subsided at all, don't think it ever will. Every time her song comes on the Radio (Hozier take me to church) we get very emotional.

She visits me in my dreams sometimes, tells me she is OK and to stop getting upset. Although it's just a dream, it helps a bit.

The rest of the little donkeys are all OK, Charlie had an accident but he is OK now. Will get pics up soon,

Hope you're all well and your little babies are xxxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

It's the middle of the night and I've just read this whole wonderful thread. I think you are lovely people and should feel very proud of what you have achieved. My favourite post was your birthday card..... lovely. 

Think I need to go to sleep now  x


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

It's donkey picture time 

All the donks are doing well, helping with the renovation of the house 

The gang 









Mommy and Charley










Mommy hiding










Baby TJ


























Mr poser Charley


















Last but by no means least, Mr too cool for school, Mr Chilled out, Mr won't even move for dreamies and will only eat them if you hand deliver them to him....... Handsome Bob!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww so lovely to hear from the donks again , they all look so happy and healthy esp the dog grinning that he managed to get in the picture , lovely xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh how nice to see them back! They all lovely lovely and very happy!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Only just catching up with this thread. So sorry to hear about Milky , but what stunning cats you have they look amazing and very content, you and your GF have done an amazing job and they look happy and healthy.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi TD!  I am so pleased to hear mum cat and the donks are all well and thriving! 

The pictures are lovely - what gorgeous cats they are!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: They look so bonny! 

Thank you so much for coming back to update us.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for the update.

Your cats are fab (love the pic where they all have "magic eyes"). That poor dog must be feeling outnumbered though.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for the update.
They all look so healthy and content, simply adorable.
Is Charlie the daddy, or did you name one of the donks after his father?

TJ looks so much like my Connor, especially in the photo whete he is on the bed with his paws up and almost folded. Connor loves to sleep like that, too


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

My favourite thread lovely to see them all made my day


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks so much guys we love reading your replies, hope you're all well



Jiskefet said:


> Thank you for the update.
> They all look so healthy and content, simply adorable.
> Is Charlie the daddy, or did you name one of the donks after his father?
> 
> TJ looks so much like my Connor, especially in the photo whete he is on the bed with his paws up and almost folded. Connor loves to sleep like that, too


Wow they do look alike!

Charley Senior is the daddy, (such a posh name for a stray eh lol) and we named one of the donks Charley Junior.. we thought he would look more like the father (he did for a while!) but now Bob is much more like the father 

I've lost track a bit of the thread, not sure if I mentioned much about Charley Senior,, but here is a few pictures of him

Basically he is a stray (and absolute brut of a cat he has a neck like a pitbull) but such a lovely boy, he is huge.. a friend of mine described him as a small child in a cat suit 

He is bit rough around the edges, numerous scars, part of ear missing and some quite bad injury to his mouth at some point by the looks of it..

We feed him twice a day and made him a little box, he comes and goes.. he recently had an injury to his paw, we was going to take him to the vet but he managed to sort it out himself and fully recover, we think it was a cat bite abscess

His box 









His poorly paw


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks so much guys we love reading your replies, hope you're all well
> 
> Wow they do look alike!
> 
> ...


Blimey! What a bruiser!

He is a monster, isn't he - but he must trust you very much to allow you to pick him up. Not an easy task to win the trust of a feral.

(And actually, I think he looks like quite a _large_ child in a cat suit! Hahahahahaha. )


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Blimey! What a bruiser!
> 
> He is a monster, isn't he - but he must trust you very much to allow you to pick him up. Not an easy task to win the trust of a feral.
> 
> (And actually, I think he looks like quite a _large_ child in a cat suit! Hahahahahaha. )


he he  it's even funnier when he trys to meow like a normal cat with his deep crow like sounds  I'll try get a video and some more pictures of the big fella


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

wow i have just read this from start to finish, what an emotional rollercoaster. What a fantastic job you have done raising your donkeys xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

skylarose said:


> wow i have just read this from start to finish, what an emotional rollercoaster. What a fantastic job you have done raising your donkeys xxx


Thanks so much, it amazes me that people read the entire thread it's sooo long! thanks for taking the time x


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks so much, it amazes me that people read the entire thread it's sooo long! thanks for taking the time x


At first I starting reading it and thought it was a new thread and was so panicky and my heart was breaking for you, then once I'd realised I still just had to read on. So glad you are all doing so well x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photos of the Donkey family :001_wub: Thank you for keeping us updated on them :thumbsup:
Love Charley Senior's face while he's being held


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely photos of the Donkey family :001_wub: Thank you for keeping us updated on them :thumbsup:
> Love Charley Senior's face while he's being held


Thanks so much, we will certainly keep the thread updated, it's our pleasure, we love reading the replies


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Awwww the donks  all lovely but Mr TJs pic is something else xxx


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks all 

Another pic of the big feral fella..


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

tiggerdonkey said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Another pic of the big feral fella..


It makes me smile when I see this thead pop up 

What a lovely boy he is. Looking all fluffy in his winter coat x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely cat but is he really feral or simply stray? I ask as it's clear someone is holding him.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Lovely cat but is he really feral or simply stray? I ask as it's clear someone is holding him.


We wouldn't know how to tell.. he is extremely scared of people other than us (probably as we feed him) and he certainly has a rough look about him and is built like a bodybuilder, also when he eats meat he gives it a kind of death rattle shake. We always assumed he was a stray, but somebody here mentioned feral.

Sometimes you won't see him for weeks then he will come back all skinny and we bulk him back up.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Is he still entire? Would cats protection neuter this boy does anyone know? 

He's gorgeous


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

anachronism said:


> Is he still entire? Would cats protection neuter this boy does anyone know?
> 
> He's gorgeous


We would pay to get him neutered but we gave up trying to get him to the vets, maybe somebody will take him in, I'm sure he would become domestic again.. plus is has some fame as he is the donkeys daddy 

We would take him in but worry there would be conflict between ours, they get on fine but handsome bob isn't keen on him.. think there is a bit of male ego clash there


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Have only clicked quickly, not read all posts so please forgive if already answered, but it looks like his paw is either bald or shaved? If shaved (and is a little low but maybe he wriggled?), he could have been to a vet for treatment for some illness (explaining disappearance and reappearance looking thin). You certainly wouldn't hold a real feral, he's a stray. If possible at all get him to a vet for microchip scanning, someone could be missing him.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> Have only clicked quickly, not read all posts so please forgive if already answered, but it looks like his paw is either bald or shaved? If shaved (and is a little low but maybe he wriggled?), he could have been to a vet for treatment for some illness (explaining disappearance and reappearance looking thin). You certainly wouldn't hold a real feral, he's a stray. If possible at all get him to a vet for microchip scanning, someone could be missing him.


No problem, it's a long thread:



tiggerdonkey said:


> we was going to take him to the vet but he managed to sort it out himself and fully recover, we think it was a cat bite abscess


It was definatley a cat bite abcess, he nursed it himself (our bob had one and it also looked shaved but wasn't - the vet drained it) also he could hardly walk on that paw so he spent his time here while recovering.

There is absolutely no way he has an owner, when he goes a way for a while (he is an uneutured male) he comes back skinny, he has done this twice in the approx 18 months we have known him.

If by some miracle he does have an owner they should be ashamed of themselves, he isn't neutured, fed or looked after. If we don't feed him he loses weight noticeably.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

If you can hold him can you not get him into a carrier and get him neutered, it might be a two person job but a top loading carrier would make it easier. It may not be especially pleasant for either party, but with kitten season fast approaching getting him done will help reduce the number of unwanted kittens ending up in rescue, or worse, in your area.

Or your local rescue might be able to help and even trap him and do it. 

I have a pair of semi ferals who are pretty unhandleable, I find a pair of gardening gloves and a towel wrapped around them very useful to get then in the carrier when it's vet time


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TD, I agree with the others, it would definitely be worth getting Charlie Senior neutered. Cats Protection will give you vouchers to pay the vet for the op as he is a stray (if he was a feral they would also).

Also Cats Protection will lend you a trap if you need one to lure him in with food. The traps are quite large, but if you have a hatchback car and can put the back seats flat the trap would fit OK. But as you can hold him you ought to be able to get him in a top loading wire carrier, as a previous poster mentioned. One person to pick him up and pop him in the carrier, the other person to close the lid quickly. I have done this myself with very timid strays to get them to the vet.

Once he is neutered he may get on OK with your other cats, but if not then I am sure a home could be found for him, perhaps a forum member would be able adopt him, or someone from your vets.  

He looks a gorgeous cat and would make someone a lovely pet.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks all, we will try again soon.. we can pick him up no problem but the second you try put him near a box or anything he isn't sure about he kicks off and believe me he is a beast of a cat lol


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Dumpling said:


> If you can hold him can you not get him into a carrier and get him neutered, it might be a two person job but *a top loading carrier* would make it easier. It may not be especially pleasant for either party, but with kitten season fast approaching getting him done will help reduce the number of unwanted kittens ending up in rescue, or worse, in your area.
> 
> Or your local rescue might be able to help and even trap him and do it.
> 
> I have a pair of semi ferals who are pretty unhandleable, I find *a pair of gardening gloves and a towel wrapped around them* very useful to get then in the carrier when it's vet time


And with a cat this size, I would also suggest a chair and a whip!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> And with a cat this size, I would also suggest a chair and a whip!


I might rent some medieval body armour


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oooh I do love a big old chunky, scruffy tomcat...and Charles Snr is a beaut with that big chubby face.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Poor boy, looks like he had his jaw broken at some point...
But in spite of his war injuries, he has the best of both worlds, really, he has the freedom of a feral and the food, fuss and care of a house cat.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

He is fabulous. I love big fat headed Toms  
Think you can safely say he's not feral anyway. I have a feral girl I feed who, after about 18 months, will come in and lie down on a chair and talk to us but we can't get near her to even stroke her let alone pick her up. And she is tame compared to others and how she was before. A "proper" feral would not be anywhere near humans...not even for food!
I'd ring cats protection anyway and ask for advice, they might suggest trapping and it could be the safest way to go. He defo needs them pom poms gone anyway


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

he he looks like old big Charley is developing a fan base, I've been a big fan since we met him lol

The pictures don't do him much justice, his head and neck is like a pitbull dog, I've never seen a cat like this in my life. He is also very low to the ground, short stubby legs but built like a tank. I've seen him fight with another male (horrible to see) it was like Mike Tyson fighting lee evans, since then no other male cats have been around 

The plan has always been to get him neutered and let him carry on his life however he chooses, he can fend for himself without a doubt.. we will try again getting him to the vets

I never thought he was feral to be honest, but always knew he didn't have a home


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*check it out, video of the big man himself *

Charley saying hello






Charley asking for his dinner


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Itching to see these Charley videos lol. My laptop's playing up but I'll try on the phone in a while. 

Maybe he had a home a long time ago? Maybe went looking for a mate? If they didn't get him neutered it's not likely he will be chipped. Hopefully neutering will stop the fights, it worked with our stray boy. He's actually a giant soft lump since being neutered and he was an older lad when he got done. 

Will have to keep checking back for Charley updates as well as the Donks  He is obviously very fond of you guys so I'm sure we will be seeing plenty of him!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tiggerdonkey said:


> he he looks like old big Charley is developing a fan base, I've been a big fan since we met him lol
> 
> The pictures don't do him much justice, his head and neck is like a pitbull dog, I've never seen a cat like this in my life. He is also very low to the ground, short stubby legs but built like a tank. I've seen him fight with another male (horrible to see) it was like Mike Tyson fighting lee evans, since then no other male cats have been around
> 
> ...


I think it was me who rashly threw "feral" into the mix. I stand corrected (Or rather, lounge corrected - I am still in bed .)

As LD says - a pompomectomy would be of great benefit - not only because it would stop hundreds of random (though fabulous) kittens, but because he won't get any younger. One day, no matter how big and chunky he is, a younger, stronger tom is going to come along and take his throne. He could be very badly injured, or even killed - but I appreciate that getting his family jewels out of his possession will not be easy. Easier to persuade Smaug to surrender the Arkenstone . . .

EDIT: Just watched your vids - he really is magnificent (magnificat?) - shame they are so brief. I'd hardly had time to get the popcorn. LOL


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I think it was me who rashly threw "feral" into the mix. I stand corrected (Or rather, lounge corrected - I am still in bed .)
> 
> As LD says - a pompomectomy would be of great benefit - not only because it would stop hundreds of random (though fabulous) kittens, but because he won't get any younger. One day, no matter how big and chunky he is, a younger, stronger tom is going to come along and take his throne. He could be very badly injured, or even killed - but I appreciate that getting his family jewels out of his possession will not be easy. Easier to persuade Smaug to surrender the Arkenstone . . .
> 
> EDIT: Just watched your vids - he really is magnificent (magnificat?) - shame they are so brief. I'd hardly had time to get the popcorn. LOL


 I was wondering where all this feral talk was coming from I thought I must have said it somewhere  -I'll try get some more footage of him asap


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

There is something totally magnificent about an entire Tom in the prime of life. They are typically shorter of leg and stockier than neuters, and that bull neck is normal. From administering Insulin to Woody when I first got him I can also tell you that they have skin like a Rhino.
However, as soon as he is 'done' his urge to constantly patrol his territory should start to diminish somewhat and he will look for more home comforts.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Handsome brute!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww isn't he gorgeous! Longer vids next time please! Lol! xxx


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

lostbear said:


> I think it was me who rashly threw "feral" into the mix. I stand corrected (Or rather, lounge corrected - I am still in bed .)
> 
> As LD says - a pompomectomy would be of great benefit - not only because it would stop hundreds of random (though fabulous) kittens, but because he won't get any younger. One day, no matter how big and chunky he is, a younger, stronger tom is going to come along and take his throne. He could be very badly injured, or even killed - but I appreciate that getting his family jewels out of his possession will not be easy. Easier to persuade Smaug to surrender the Arkenstone . . .
> 
> EDIT: Just watched your vids - he really is magnificent (magnificat?) - shame they are so brief. I'd hardly had time to get the popcorn. LOL


Pompomectomy! I really hope I don't accidentally slip this word into a conversation with my freaky friends who don't care for cats. They already think I'm barmy....but I do like it!


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Love that husky voice - proper lovely boy!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

bingolitle said:


> Love that husky voice - proper lovely boy!


he sets the dogs off when he meows he is so loud


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

He is a gorgeous boy, please get him to the vet or he may go off one day and not return. When they go off wandering they gradually go further afield and anything could happen to him and you would never know.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

"pompomectomy" :lol::lol::lol:
Gosh, I miss this forum!

Charley Senior is really gorgeous. No wonder Tigger fell for him!
I always thought that unneutered cats would have longer legs. Maybe because my Rocco was neutered at 4 months and has sort legs and long body, while the neighbours cat wasn't until a short time ago, and he can come in and out our garden, jumping the walls with his long legs while Rocco and Ari can just watch his acrobatic skills. I just wonder how stubby Rocco would be had left the hormones act!


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all! hope you're all well and good.. sorry for the lack of updates!

Everything is going well, still missing Milky everyday but the rest of the pack are all in good health..

Here is some pictures 

*Baby TJ *


































*Mommy Donk*

*































*

*Cheeky Charley*
Mommys Boy has a cuddle everynight


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

*Mr Handsome Bob*


































































*
Few random pics*

The funny thing about this picture is none of them are our cats ) anybody know where we can buy cat food in bulk? )










Top to bottom: Charley Senior, Fluffy Tail and Patch. (bottom 2 will have different names by their owners no doubt lol) we also feed another one down the road










team work









lots of love from all of us xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Tabby paradise right there. Beautiful cats


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh wow how do you tell them apart?! Gorgeous tabby overload xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Great photos, especially the last one with them all together


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Gorgeous cats and great pics


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

What a gorgeous furry family


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to see this little gang again, they all look gorgeous.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous little family :Cat


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! How grown up they got  They do all look more similar too......all gorgeous lovely to see them


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

That last photo is priceless, such beautiful cats.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I always enjoy your updates I remember reading your full thread well into the early hours. If anyone hasn't read it from the start please do!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lovely photo's! Just love the one with the feet lol


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! What stunning cats they are! The picture of health and happiness. Lovely photos - thank you so much


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everybody we love this forum and all of you! I will always pop back and update from time to time .. this forum and the people here helped us through those terrible times and look at the end result... every second with the donks is a happy one, no matter how tough life gets , 10 seconds with them and you're smilingx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Wonderful to hear from you again - and what a magnificent bunch they have grown into - Stunning!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww Gorgeous!! I certainly couldn't tell them apart, but I love Cheeky Charley with the snubby nose (I think that's him in front in the group photo?) :Kiss


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww what a picture they all look wonderful! Yay! xxx


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I was up until 1.45am last night reading your whole thread. What a rollercoaster of emotions, I couldn't stop reading! I was so sad about poor Milky after everything that you have done for her! Heartbreaking for you both. What an amazing and brave cat Tigger is! You and your girl friend should be so proud of yourselves too. You have beautiful cats.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

How Hitchcock is that last picture?

Seriously though, beautiful cats.


----------



## tiggerdonkey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, still miss milky every day.. our little black bear will always be in our hearts

I will organize some recent pictures soon and upload them for club donk hehe 

xxxx


----------

